# Missing driveler #246



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

What is missing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

First off the MIA drunkbro comment made me think about what I am missing.

First off moonbro and fishing tales.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First off the MIA drunkbro comment made me think about what I am missing.
> 
> First off moonbro and fishing tales.




I agree with you Gobblin as I am also missing Moonbro and all of his fishing tails etc.   Every time that I cut my computer on, I look at the pink colored "sticky note" that is attached to my computer monitor and placed right down below the time and date and it states.....Moonpie departed 11/9/2017. 

I also always think of Moonbro every time that I see my 1940's vintage "Telephone" that was used for shocking catfish in the Savannah River in Lincoln County long before Clark Hill Dam and Lake was ever built.  My father and lots of his friends used to do that and catch 100-200 pounds of catfish and then have a community fish fry that everyone was invited to.  It was normal occurence.  I had kidded Moonbro of him using a telephone OR maybe even using dynamite in catching all of those catfish.  He was a "catfish whisperer" for sure as he knew how to fill up his ice chest with really nice "Squealers".  I loved kidding him about that. 

Dang, I miss him a bunch.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2018)

Good one Gobblinbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

Missing some Moonbro that’s for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

I think them squealers were as fond of Moon as we were.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2018)

Need to change the name to the sadzzz driveler.........
mornin..... got lots to do


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2018)

I think back on moon and me fishing last summer and laugh... We had so much fun all day long!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I think back on moon and me fishing last summer and laugh... We had so much fun all day long!





Moonbro was a mans man, talked to him 2-3 times a week, been to his house and it was a privlage to  meet his gorgeous wife Ms Rhonda 3 different times !!  Met him at BPS in Macon and Bass's Boathouse on Sinclair where he brought me my Bayou Classic, 5 gallons of peanut oil and a sack of Crappie fillets, squealers, and bass fillets !! !!!  He was right behind me going to Tate's/Champ's Dutch Oven cooking, when that ragged F250 bout got stuck.

Anybody that ever met them was blessed.

RIP squealer KANG !! Dangit, I think about him everyday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2018)

Mornin! 

I didn't sleep a wink last night.
Now I gotta stay in town to meet the girls for dtanks and they don't get off work till 5.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I didn't sleep a wink last night.
> Now I gotta stay in town to meet the girls for dtanks and they don't get off work till 5.





Well CRAP!!!  Tell Chris to leave ya alone . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

Sleep meds kicking in, good day all.


If you wanna good laugh, YouTube "Carol Burnette Show" with Tim Conway's high lights.  When he does the elephant routine, OMG !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I didn't sleep a wink last night.
> Now I gotta stay in town to meet the girls for dtanks and they don't get off work till 5.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well CRAP!!!  Tell Chris to leave ya alone . .




Now that comment was funny and I don't care just who you are !!!!

That Quack will never change !!!   

Think I'm heading to Cheddar's so that the sweet lady can be my server again today for the 754th time !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2018)

hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

Afternoon y’all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2018)

So I'm meeting my girls at a local brewery here in Athens. You know where you can sample all the craft beers they brew. I'm not too sure bout this. 
I hope they have a likker bar too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

Well, this one is moving right along.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

Quackbro done woke up....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So I'm meeting my girls at a local brewery here in Athens. You know where you can sample all the craft beers they brew. I'm not too sure bout this.
> I hope they have a likker bar too.


Do they have good snacks?


Jeff C. said:


> Well, this one is moving right along.


this is the time of year the stoooopid parents surface.......... I wish they'd listen to what we tell them about coaches calling them, NOT the parents calling us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro done woke up....





  Safe travels brother !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Do they have good snacks?
> 
> this is the time of year the stoooopid parents surface.......... I wish they'd listen to what we tell them about coaches calling them, NOT the parents calling us!





Sure glad I don't have to interact with the public anymore.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2018)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sitting here waiting........
Went shopping and deposited the check they wouldn't take in my pocket dunk town.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2018)

Pocket town????
Po. Dunk.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pocket town????
> Po. Dunk.



Craft beerz are talkin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2018)

Mo beans an conebreat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

tootles bloodbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

MzH22 is going to need a DD before the night is over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pocket town????
> Po. Dunk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sitting here waiting........
> Went shopping and deposited the check they wouldn't take in my pocket dunk town.





blood on the ground said:


> Craft beerz are talkin




She lost me on that one too bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

Time to head to da mines !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

do it to it quackbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tootles bloodbro



Gonna run Drunkbro oft again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to head to da mines !!



Git R Done!

My last one tonight headin home tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

Rehearsals almost over....Suppa time.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2018)

Afternoon youngins missing Moon. I miss him too, just wished I had taken him up on one of the invites he offered.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna run Drunkbro oft again.



you are assuming he shows up again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2018)

Lots to miss

needing another get together
friends I have not seen in a few years
time away from work


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins missing Moon. I miss him too, just wished I had taken him up on one of the invites he offered.



Same here BO$$, fishing, dinner at his house, etc., just couldn’t ever get our schedules in sync.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 13, 2018)

Evening, got called in for tonight. Be with ya'll again


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

Bout tree mo howas.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2018)

Anudder 12hrs with nuttin to do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MzH22 is going to need a DD before the night is over.


Not wiff my girls. We don't sit around da campfire. 
Cool place. Have the back part opened where you can watch em makin the beer. Thank goodness they had EW&DC.  Ate good too!!! 


Jeff C. said:


>


Stupid auto correct phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins missing Moon. I miss him too, just wished I had taken him up on one of the invites he offered.



He was a sport model that's for sure!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2018)

Caint git my money out till later in the month because of the amount. But you bet your sweet bippy I'm going in my PO DUNK bank and cashing ery bit of it OUT! TAKE THAT!op2:


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Caint git my money out till later in the month because of the amount. But you bet your sweet bippy I'm going in my PO DUNK bank and cashing ery bit of it OUT! TAKE THAT!op2:



Do whaaaaa?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2018)

And i thought this was my thirzdy....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, got called in for tonight. Be with ya'll again




Make dat $$$ Wybro !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Do whaaaaa?





X2 . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make dat $$$ Wybro !!



                                                                                        Ain't nuthin to it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2018)

I give every other paycheck to United way.. Makes me feel good to help out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2018)

morning 

really early morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2018)

On the road for the next three days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2018)

first time I've seen the white screen that night walkers have reported the return of


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2018)

Mernin G.... Safe travels bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

Getting our bonus and a lump sum payout instead of a hourly raise Friday.  Sure would rather have an hourly raise, but I ain't giving it back !! 


Bad part is they now direct deposit both, I use to put 'em up in the gun safe for toys, now the wife spends...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> On the road for the next three days.




Good morning and safe travels !!




gobbleinwoods said:


> first time I've seen the white screen that night walkers have reported the return of




Usually hits around 2ish.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting our bonus and a lump sum payout instead of a hourly raise Friday.  Sure would rather have an hourly raise, but I ain't giving it back !!
> 
> 
> Bad part is they now direct deposit both, I use to put 'em up in the gun safe for toys, now the wife spends...



Got our bonus 2 weeks ago


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2018)

Gave us ours last week...now i got stacks on stacks on stacks


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 14, 2018)

Maybe I'll get the next 2 days off, We'll see I guess


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Got our bonus 2 weeks ago




Good deal, whatcha gonna buy ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I give every other paycheck to United way.. Makes me feel good to help out!



I didn't have a clue that Blood's wife was name United Way ?????   Who would have thunk it !!!!!!!!


Good Morning Blood, Quack, Wybro, Gobblin (who woke up way before the chickens did today) and to the rest of the BONUS receiving Drivelers out there this morning.

I know nothing about any bonuses during the past 25 plus years now as I have never given one to myself. 

Unfortunately for me, it is too cold outside for me to get some work done that I was hoping to do today.   

Gobblin, I didn't have a clue that you have become a road warrior either.  All this time, I thought that you sat at the printing press just printing up more and more money for yourself !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Gave us ours last week...now i got stacks on stacks on stacks





Loan a brudder a dolla ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

Morning Sockbro, 'bout time to leave the kuntray and head to the kuntray . .


----------



## redeli (Mar 14, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Sockbro, 'bout time to leave the kuntray and head to the kuntray . .




Quack, Teresa just sent me a text from heaven and told me to tell you that she still loves you and Ms Dawn !!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2018)

Morning Double E... And the rest of you day walkers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, Teresa just sent me a text from heaven and told me to tell you that she still loves you and Ms Dawn !!!!!!





What few times I had the honor of talking to that sweet lady, she was more concerned about others than herself.  I loved to make her laugh, she probably thought (and rightfully so) I was one dumb redneck !!! 

I think mebbe Dawn mighta talked to her a time, or two???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Fixin to roll to the house.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Fixin to roll to the house.


 safe travels, Chief!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Do whaaaaa?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Make dat $$$ Wybro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would rather not go into detail, the check I tried to deposit last week in my home town branch bank was not accepted because of the way it was "Pay to the order of with MY name on it too." I went to deposit in in Athens branch today and no questions asked. Just said the $$ would not be available for 1 week due to the amount of the check. SO..... when I AM able to get the $$ out, I'm going to my home town bank branch and make sure everybody that wouldn't accept the check knows I am getting the $$ out. Just a slap in your face kinda moment if you will. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting our bonus and a lump sum payout instead of a hourly raise Friday.  Sure would rather have an hourly raise, but I ain't giving it back !!
> 
> 
> Bad part is they now direct deposit both, I use to put 'em up in the gun safe for toys, now the wife spends...



Getting another juan in April!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal, whatcha gonna buy ?



Why ya'll gotta buy somethin the minute money hits yo hand
I still got some left from the very first bonus I got when I started working here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Would rather not go into detail, the check I tried to deposit last week in my home town branch bank was not accepted because of the way it was "Pay to the order of with MY name on it too." I went to deposit in in Athens branch today and no questions asked. Just said the $$ would not be available for 1 week due to the amount of the check. SO..... when I AM able to get the $$ out, I'm going to my home town bank branch and make sure everybody that wouldn't accept the check knows I am getting the $$ out. Just a slap in your face kinda moment if you will.
> 
> 
> Getting another juan in April!


Don't blame ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why ya'll gotta buy somethin the minute money hits yo hand
> I still got some left from the very first bonus I got when I started working here.


where's that bowing emoji??  You way betta wiff money than me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Don't blame ya!
> 
> where's that bowing emoji??  You way betta wiff money than me!



At my old job, when I got a bonus I would spend every bit of it on Christmas. Got this new job with more bonuses and decided I was GON keep em to myself.


----------



## redeli (Mar 14, 2018)

miss my dad---2 years now


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> At my old job, when I got a bonus I would spend every bit of it on Christmas. Got this new job with more bonuses and decided I was GON keep em to myself.


 I don't get bonus's like that...........


redeli said:


> miss my dad---2 years now


 I know how you feel, Jan. made 10 years missing my Daddy.........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

Homemade by me & Grannymaw, cheekun & dumplings!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Left ova wild mushroom, Olive oil, garlic, herbed feta cheese, mozzarella flat bread for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Left ova wild mushroom, Olive oil, garlic, herbed feta cheese, mozzarella flat bread for lunch.


 just bread?? Where's the meat? that ain't lunch, that's a snack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> just bread?? Where's the meat? that ain't lunch, that's a snack!



Believe it or not, it's very filling. 
Plus I don't like to eat a big meal at lunch. I save that for Suppa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why ya'll gotta buy somethin the minute money hits yo hand
> I still got some left from the very first bonus I got when I started working here.




I don't, I like to stack it up in my gun safe, and just look at it !!!   Bad news is, my wife knows the combo . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't, I like to stack it up in my gun safe, and just look at it !!!   Bad news is, my wife knows the combo . .



H22 has his little Daniel Boone lunch box(little thermos is still in it)
And I have small fire proof box I've had foreva. We don't share.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Believe it or not, it's very filling.
> Plus I don't like to eat a big meal at lunch. I save that for Suppa.


I ain't a big bread eater no way, but I'd have to have more than that for lunch, but then when suppa is usually 9:00 or later, I can handle more at lunch......


Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't, I like to stack it up in my gun safe, and just look at it !!!   Bad news is, my wife knows the combo . .


Is that still the 69 left.........then........... oh, never mind........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has his little Daniel Boone lunch box(little thermos is still in it)
> And I have small fire proof box I've had foreva. We don't share.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I ain't a big bread eater no way, but I'd have to have more than that for lunch, but then when suppa is usually 9:00 or later, I can handle more at lunch......
> 
> Is that still the 69 left.........then........... oh, never mind........



I'm not a huge bread eater either. This is more like thin pizza crust. 
 at the safe combo.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 14, 2018)

mercy....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Says it's worth 200.00.  Cody says everything H22 has is vintage.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2018)

Several good messes of specks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Nic GON be eatin good in the neighborhood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2018)

Yep, frying up a big mess this evening, along with jalapeno-onion hushpuppies, The Redhead`s cheesegrits, bread and butter pickles, pickled okra, sliced onions. Should be fit to eat.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, frying up a big mess this evening, along with jalapeno-onion hushpuppies, The Redhead`s cheesegrits, bread and butter pickles, pickled okra, sliced onions. Should be fit to eat.


 now that sounds deeeelish!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> now that sounds deeeelish!





Come on by. We won`t be eating till around 6 or so.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2018)

Betting Nicbro gonna be filleting da big un's fo da Red Head !!! 


Fine mess 'o fish Nic, glad somebody finally taught you how to catch 'em . .


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic GON be eatin good in the neighborhood.



He gonna be eating better than that in April.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2018)

Evening


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2018)

Live from werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2018)

Ain't nobody on da playground!
any who... 3 mo eyewerz!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2018)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2018)

Morning GIW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2018)

You are about done and my day is just starting


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

Mornin............... is it Friday yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............... is it Friday yet?



Mornin schweetie.....more or less.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Need to go catch me a boat load of them sac-a-lait like Nic did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin!



Mornin udder schweetie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Morning !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betting Nicbro gonna be filleting da big un's fo da Red Head !!!
> 
> 
> Fine mess 'o fish Nic, glad somebody finally taught you how to catch 'em . .




1/4 stick of ditching dynamite works wonders.  



Jeff C. said:


> Need to go catch me a boat load of them sac-a-lait like Nic did.




I ate fish till I near about foundered last night. 

I turned them rascals red with Everglades Heat, then rolled em in seasoned cornmeal....aww Man!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2018)

morning y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Hiya Mudbro !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

OH MY!!!!! Look what I just found. 
Now he's almost 7 ft. tall with dark hair and a beard and still loves food.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH MY!!!!! Look what I just found.
> Now he's almost 7 ft. tall with dark hair and a beard and still loves food.


 aaawwwwww!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Whatchaya'll having fo dinna ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

Homemade cheekun salat sammich & Lays & H2O...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Homemade cheekun salat sammich & Lays & H2O...........





Dawn made a HUGE batch 'o cheekun salat for Relay For Life the other day.   It's OFF the CHAIN goot !! 



Trying to figure out what to cook fo suppa ???  Suggestions?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> aaawwwwww!


He said forget that plastic spoon, give me my silver. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll having fo dinna ??



Beer battered fish and pups. drizzled wiff some malt vinegar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> 1/4 stick of ditching dynamite works wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I would have too. 

Lawd have Mercy that sounds good!

Dadgum lil reservoir right up the road just opened back up for this season. Bad thing is it's closed on Thur-Fri, open Sat-Wed. They got a couple more a little further away that are just the opposite and closed on Mon-Tue. I don't generally go to them that often though.

I don't travel that often, but when I do it's mostly on Wednesday when I return. Then the one that's 5 mins from the house to the ramp is not open on Thu-Fri.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn made a HUGE batch 'o cheekun salat for Relay For Life the other day.   It's OFF the CHAIN goot !!
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out what to cook fo suppa ???  Suggestions?


LCB!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said forget that plastic spoon, give me my silver.
> 
> 
> Beer battered fish and pups. drizzled wiff some malt vinegar.


ok, that sounds good too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

MizT got hired part-time @ Home Depot as a greeter.  

They are going to be training her for the Service Desk also.

She loved the hours....M-F 10:00a-2:00p and every other weekend 9:00a-6:00p

Will more than likely turn into full time, they hire/promote from within. Originally, they were going to hire her for the Contractor Desk, but promoted someone from within instead.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT got hired part-time @ Home Depot as a greeter.
> 
> They are going to be training her for the Service Desk also.
> 
> ...


 Good Deal!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Keebs said:


> LCB!
> 
> ok, that sounds good too!




A drunk can boil water !@!




Jeff C. said:


> MizT got hired part-time @ Home Depot as a greeter.
> 
> They are going to be training her for the Service Desk also.
> 
> ...




Mz T will be the best lookin greeter EVA !!!  I'd walk in and out, back in . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A drunk can boil water !@!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I told her....she


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Won't be long I'll be doing a crawfish boil. They should be just right about now comin out of Louisiana.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I told her....she




I'd get dizzy walking in and out !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd get dizzy walking in and out !!!



 

I told them what you said here, Jag said, "Quaaaack is cra cra".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT got hired part-time @ Home Depot as a greeter.
> 
> They are going to be training her for the Service Desk also.
> 
> ...



GO Mz. T!!!
Aint no stoppin that lady!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I told them what you said here, Jag said, "Quaaaack is cra cra".



Tell Jag I said he was RIGHT! And he's a smart guy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll having fo dinna ??





Leftover chili I made the other day. That stuff is good too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Jag I said he was RIGHT! And he's a smart guy!



He also said, "Quack ain't right"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> He also said, "Quack ain't right"



I can hear him saying that. He's said it more than I can count. With that little giggle at the end.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Leftover chili I made the other day. That stuff is good too.



Love me some chili too, a lot of times I'll cook up some little elbow noodles and put the chili on top and stretch it out for leftovers when we make a BIG batch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can hear him saying that. He's said it more than I can count. With that little giggle at the end.



eggzackly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I told them what you said here, Jag said, "Quaaaack is cra cra".





Jeff C. said:


> He also said, "Quack ain't right"





Love me some Jag !!!  LOL !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Leftover chili I made the other day. That stuff is good too.





Grilled hot dogs, loaded with onions with yo chili . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

He got on the mower cuttin some grass til he started sneezing his brains out. That didn’t last long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh well, I just looked and he’s sitting on the mower with a mask on telling the wind and pollen to go away.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, I just looked and he’s sitting on the mower with a mask on telling the wind and pollen to go away.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, I just looked and he’s sitting on the mower with a mask on telling the wind and pollen to go away.




I was bout to say, git him one of those mask. My diddy and brother have to wear one when they cut grass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Well, diddy don't cut grass no more.
They done called in Hospice to help. Not end of life hospice, but you know.............. hospice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was bout to say, git him one of those mask. My diddy and brother have to wear one when they cut grass.



He’s got’em, but it doesn’t do him any good. I told him just to hold off on it for today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> He’s got’em, but it doesn’t do him any good. I told him just to hold off on it for today.



Spose to rain Saturday. Maybe that will clear some of it out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2018)

The pollen is near about gone from here now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Was thinkin bout spraying some roundup myself, but think I’ll hold off on that too. Doubt I’ll do much of anything today. 

MizT, Caitlin, and Everett went rambling around on some errands.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, I just looked and he’s sitting on the mower with a mask on telling the wind and pollen to go away.




Sorry, BUT . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, diddy don't cut grass no more.
> They done called in Hospice to help. Not end of life hospice, but you know.............. hospice.




Pollen sucks. So does Cancer.  Just found out another close friend has it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> The pollen is near about gone from here now.



Dadgum, our dogwoods haven’t even flowered all the way yet, buds are just beginning to open up good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Gonna mix me a BLD,  jump on the new toy, crank up the stereo, turn on the LED's and cruise . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Afternoon Chiefbro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, BUT . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No apology necessary, I bout fell outta my chair on the front porch. 

X2 on the Cancer, but on a good note, MizT is scheduled to go to our Primary care Dr. here to be tested to she if she is a viable bone marrow donor for her brother in Illinois.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon Chiefbro!!!



Sounds like a good plan above brother!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> No apology necessary, I bout fell outta my chair on the front porch.
> 
> X2 on the Cancer, but on a good note, MizT is scheduled to go to our Primary care Dr. here to be tested to she if she is a viable bone marrow donor for her brother in Illinois.



That's awesome! 

My diddy is health as a horse, he just don't know where he is and is 94. I think he's just tired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> My diddy is health as a horse, he just don't know where he is and is 94. I think he's just tired.



I would be too @ 94.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Boss just waslked in with a case of airplane bottled scotch and a pint of fireball. 


Have mercy. smh-ing real slow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Time to head to the hizzy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Dawn just called and she wants a ride on the new buggy, with a BLD, and a LCB when we get back !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss just waslked in with a case of airplane bottled scotch and a pint of fireball.
> 
> 
> Have mercy. smh-ing real slow.




Ya'll 'bout kilt Ruttnbuck with the lil likker bottles . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2018)

Quack might get lucky tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn just called and she wants a ride on the new buggy, with a BLD, and a LCB when we get back !!!



Better put it in a sippy cup.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2018)

Whad i miss


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, diddy don't cut grass no more.
> They done called in Hospice to help. Not end of life hospice, but you know.............. hospice.


My Mama has been on that kinds for a year or so now, just gets help around the house & nurses checking in on her, she's 84, turning 85 in July.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> My diddy is health as a horse, he just don't know where he is and is 94. I think he's just tired.


Yep, that they are....


blood on the ground said:


> Whad i miss


 what'd ya hear?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

He gots a maid already. Mz. Liza still comes ery week. Mostly irons clothes. Diddy dresses to the "T" ery day. Mama was more like me. Jeans and a sweat shirt. Good to go. 
I think my bro just got tired of takin care of him. I wanted help the minute Mama went to Heaven, but 2 of us voted for help and the other two said they could do it. Two of em are retired.  
Plus. He can't be left alone. Not for a minute.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll 'bout kilt Ruttnbuck with the lil likker bottles . .



No more party favors from the Hornets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

I hope I go like Mama and Moonie. One day your cookin up a storm and loving it. Next day you gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No more party favors form the Hornets.




2 drunks trying to carry another one . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope I go like Mama and Moonie. One day your cookin up a storm and loving it. Next day you gone.





Yes mam, I agree, I just wanna wake up dead . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 drunks trying to carry another one . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack=cra-cra.


Thank goodness H22 was there to catch both of ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Hada a co-worker with a propane leak in the control room, said " I don't wanna wake up dead.."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Just opened a perfume sample piece of paper in my Belk flyer. It's strong. 

I put it in H22's underwear drawer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hada a co-worker with a propane leak in the control room, said " I don't wanna wake up dead.."



Dumb butt. I do!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hope I go like Mama and Moonie. One day your cookin up a storm and loving it. Next day you gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't wanna none of us to die, but you know . . 



Listening to some Fleetwood Mac,  "Go your own way.."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna none of us to die, but you know . .
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to some Fleetwood Mac,  "Go your own way.."



You need to git some hip hop in ya life. 

24 carrot diamonds in the air. 

Actually I would give anything to see Elton John's final tour.  One of my girls is going back to Paris to see Jimmy Buffet and going right up the street from her in Orlando to see him. She told us Tues. night. smh-ing real fast.  We were trying to plan a trip to her "resort" at St. Augustine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

I cross stitched these lyrics for my bestest friend back in the day that is still my best friend in the whole wide world today. I kind feel the same with ya'll.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll 'bout kilt Ruttnbuck with the lil likker bottles . .


Dang Scrait!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> No more party favors from the Hornets.






Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 drunks trying to carry another one . .


I really think I might have been better off on my own!!..........It might not have been a straight line to the truck, but those times we all three had to get back on our feet!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Scrait!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really think I might have been better off on my own!!..........It might not have been a straight line to the truck, but those times we all three had to get back on our feet!!


You weren't on ya feet. H22 was toating you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Scrait!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really think I might have been better off on my own!!..........It might not have been a straight line to the truck, but those times we all three had to get back on our feet!!




It wasn't a skrait line that night either, think we walked a mile to go a 100 feet . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You weren't on ya feet. H22 was toating you.





Yeah, right.  H22 had his hand on my buttocks . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Hava good night Blood brother !!! 

A BLD from Moonbro and myself for you !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2018)

Word Quackster?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2018)

Lets do it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Word Quackster?





Backatcha brother !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets do it!




I'll BE BACK Sat night !!!


Hope RNBuck  has a goot one too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

G$$$$ in da house !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2018)

Actually in mouse town


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2018)

Wishing I was in the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2018)

Had to be the bad guy tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to be the bad guy tonight




Didja choot somebody ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm gonna crash . .


----------



## Big7 (Mar 15, 2018)

IDK about all that.

Keebs and mrs. hornet22 look like twins tho.

Just Sayin'.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2018)

Watched DB short out an entire electrical cabinet!


----------



## redeli (Mar 16, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Eli and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I've got to do some serious physical labor for several hours beginning around 8 AM this morning.  I'm not looking forward to it but I know that I've got to get it done.

Gobblin in "mouse town"  ????????  Well better him that me.  

Heck I read back to catch up and now I am more confused as to who did what to whom!!!  

Hope all of you have a productive day and pass it on.  

OH, before I forget........if I don't see all of you Drivelers before Easter, Don't forget to hide your eggs !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2018)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja choot somebody ??





blood on the ground said:


> Watched DB short out an entire electrical cabinet!



By the amount of moaning and groaning you would of thought I had quack

Bog, I've lost count on the bone head move by DB


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

Morning Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> By the amount of moaning and groaning you would of thought I had quack
> 
> Bog, I've lost count on the bone head move by DB



Me too but this one is something I will talk about for years.... It was as good as any light show I've ever seen! And the "what the heck just happened" look on his face was worth a million dollars!!! Rule of thumb... Power down sensitive electrical components before you wire them in!! #spark #crack #in the dark now #what just happened.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Me too but this one is something I will talk about for years.... It was as good as any light show I've ever seen! And the "what the heck just happened" look on his face was worth a million dollars!!! Rule of thumb... Power down sensitive electrical components before you wire them in!! #spark #crack #in the dark now #what just happened.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Mornin!  FINALLY Friday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  FINALLY Friday!!!



Mornin.....fixin to head up to north Ga mountains to a friends(old next door neighbors). For one night at that  MizT tryin to rush me along now as she laid in the bed til 10 mins ago. 

Jag and I aren't in full compliance.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Me too but this one is something I will talk about for years.... It was as good as any light show I've ever seen! And the "what the heck just happened" look on his face was worth a million dollars!!! Rule of thumb... Power down sensitive electrical components before you wire them in!! #spark #crack #in the dark now #what just happened.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Watched DB short out an entire electrical cabinet!



Incoming service or a branch circuit ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Me too but this one is something I will talk about for years.... It was as good as any light show I've ever seen! And the "what the heck just happened" look on his face was worth a million dollars!!! Rule of thumb... Power down sensitive electrical components before you wire them in!! #spark #crack #in the dark now #what just happened.....LOL!!!!





Breaking an electrical circuit under load is always an eye opening experience.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2018)

Nugefan said:


> Incoming service or a branch circuit ???



Branch


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Breaking an electrical circuit under load is always an eye opening experience.



Even for the bystander


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

Drunkbro is lucky he isn't fried Drunkbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Drunkbro is lucky he isn't fried Drunkbro.



He is truly lucky... Funny thing is this particular panel had equal AC and DC voltage.... He seriously shorted out an entire piece of equipment... Our money maker at that


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> He is truly lucky... Funny thing is this particular panel had equal AC and DC voltage.... He seriously shorted out an entire piece of equipment... Our money maker at that



Holy Cow, and he STILL has a job......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

Holler at y'all later, have a good Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....fixin to head up to north Ga mountains to a friends(old next door neighbors). For one night at that  MizT tryin to rush me along now as she laid in the bed til 10 mins ago.
> 
> Jag and I aren't in full compliance.


git wit it!


Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow, and he STILL has a job......


he's related, remember??


Jeff C. said:


> Holler at y'all later, have a good Friday!


 Later!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


 Mernin sista!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm stuck........... I want to make a "fake" invoice to give Granma (we're taking her home tonight) and I want to  list all kinds of outlandish items and at the bottom put "Paid in Full with your Love".......... and I can't find one stinking thing like I'm looking for on the interweb to get me started!
HELP!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'm stuck........... I want to make a "fake" invoice to give Granma (we're taking her home tonight) and I want to  list all kinds of outlandish items and at the bottom put "Paid in Full with your Love".......... and I can't find one stinking thing like I'm looking for on the interweb to get me started!
> HELP!!



Word and Excell have templates you can use. Just create a new document and it should ask if you want to use their templates.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Word and Excell have templates you can use. Just create a new document and it should ask if you want to use their templates.


 I couldn't see the forest for the trees.............. thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

moanin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)

GON be a long day. Met one deadline yesterday and now erybody slacking today. We shoulda just closed. 
+ Little Tripp Halstead died last night. Been following the story since the accident(5 1/2 years ago). It happened right up the street from our house. Across the street from my G.Mama's old house.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> moanin


 mernin.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GON be a long day. Met one deadline yesterday and now erybody slacking today. We shoulda just closed.
> + Little Tripp Halstead died last night. Been following the story since the accident(5 1/2 years ago). It happened right up the street from our house. Across the street from my G.Mama's old house.


I saw that......... I wondered if it was near you when I read it was in Winder........... he was at a graduation at Darton College in Albany a couple of years ago when I went to see my adopted niece graduate, I *almost* went up & spoke to him and his parents but I didn't, been following his story too, but at least now he is whole again & I am sure running all over the streets of gold!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> + Little Tripp Halstead died last night. Been following the story since the accident(5 1/2 years ago). It happened right up the street from our house. Across the street from my G.Mama's old house.



we been keeping up with them too , been an awful ride for them .... May the lil fella rest in peace ....


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 16, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Breaking an electrical circuit under load is always an eye opening experience.



yep , I can't imagine it happening with the voltages you used to play with ....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

Nugefan said:


> we been keeping up with them too , been an awful ride for them .... May the lil fella rest in peace ....


so sad..........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

op2:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 sssshhhhhhhh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)

It's the freakin weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Whaaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Time for a BLD !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2018)

Be joining you soon Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a BLD !!



Perfect....its been a long 12 days!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's the freakin weekend!


not yet for me!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa????


 you know!


Wycliff said:


> Be joining you soon Quack


 uh oh..................


blood on the ground said:


> Perfect....its been a long 12 days!


bless yo heart!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Be joining you soon Quack




You werking ???



blood on the ground said:


> Perfect....its been a long 12 days!




Yep, and then Drunkbro tried to kill ya . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> not yet for me!
> 
> you know!
> 
> ...






Doesn't take much, but ya lost me ???


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You werking ???



Yes sir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Sonic is starting to serve Pickle Juice Slushy's !!!  Can't wait !!!  I b lubbin some pickle juice !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir





You're on the downhill slide bro, less than 3howas to go !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2018)

tumohowas now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Cooking up some fresh Collards, with smoked poke roast sliced up in it !!!  Should be good, dang if it ain't smelling up da shack !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooking up some fresh Collards, with smoked poke roast sliced up in it !!!  Should be good, dang if it ain't smelling up da shack !!!



You must like the smell of poop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)

Poor ol H22 don't get that stuff since my Mama went to heaven. I aint cookin it. Nope.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You must like the smell of poop.





Evidently you don't know nuttin  'bout poke and collards.


You're daim brammaged self thankin bout cabbage...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2018)

Hiya G$$$$ !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2018)

Well I'm out of here ttyl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evidently you don't know nuttin  'bout poke and collards.
> 
> 
> You're daim brammaged self thankin bout cabbage...



Now I'm lost.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

Howdy from Suches, GA.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 16, 2018)

Howdy Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2018)

Sup Wy? 

Right after I posted we had dinner and a dranky drank er two.


----------



## cramer (Mar 17, 2018)

morning
been a while since I had to do this, so bear with me

I poured the water on
pressed brew
water came out
then poured the coffee in the hot water
stirring now, but the granules hasn't dissolved


----------



## cramer (Mar 17, 2018)

If G doesn't come along soon we'll be having some
True Grit coffee


----------



## cramer (Mar 17, 2018)

one good thing about this place
there's lots of tuff people on here that can drink this stuff and not whimper


----------



## cramer (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't want to post  pic of a Lowes bucket of coffee though
Not on St Patty's day


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

Everyone must have had a few to many last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2018)

back from the tourist trap = Floridah

needing good coffee and making enough to share!

now cramer there is nothing wrong with cowboy coffee my father taught me to drop an egg shell into the pot and he believed it keep the grounds on the bottom.    

Nic, have you ever heard this?


----------



## cramer (Mar 17, 2018)

Welcome back G
Thanks for the coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

Whatcha doing in Floriduh Gw


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2018)

Got runned out of the woods by a thunder storm


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 17, 2018)

My little buddy learning to run a call


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Whatcha doing in Floriduh Gw



nothing now I am back in GA


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2018)

wybro,  it was job related.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My little buddy learning to run a call



Cool, teach em young


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wybro,  it was job related.



Make that $$$$ Gw


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2018)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

Morning B0$$


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

Chef salad and some high quality h2o


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey y'all....back from my friends up in the mountains, nice up there.

Killin off the vegetable stew with venison roast chunks, dang good stuff.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

Tsharpe done flung a craving on me, think I'll be making shrimp stew when I get off tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Tsharpe done flung a craving on me, think I'll be making shrimp stew when I get off tonight



Yep, looks good......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Tsharpe done flung a craving on me, think I'll be making shrimp stew when I get off tonight




Skrimp n cheese grits !!



Afternoon bro's !!!  My weekend to play in da rain !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2018)

Afternoon Quack, 2 or 3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2018)

Afternoon! 

Busy, busy, busy watching the golf tournament.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2018)

Gots ta have some corned beef brisket and sauerkraut on Green day. H22 grillin it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quack, 2 or 3?





Just 2, then off 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2018)

Found out a reservoir right here near my house that is only open 6 Saturdays in the Spring was open today. I passed by it on the way home from my friends up in the mountains 1 hour before it closed today. That reservoir is slap full of fishes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2018)

Our Bear Creek reservoir is only opened on Wednesday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow. Just got a text from Sapjobro. Diddy is in worse shape than I thought.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 17, 2018)

Praying Mrs. H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Praying Mrs. H



Thanks Wy. This was a month ago. He's really going down hill fast. Love his smile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Just got a text from Sapjobro. Diddy is in worse shape than I thought.




Hang in there Diddy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 17, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang in there Diddy.



It's time. He has hung on long enough. Going to SapJoeBros house. Now I can go everyday to help. Just had a really hard time going to Mama's house when he was there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's time. He has hung on long enough. Going to SapJoeBros house. Now I can go everyday to help. Just had a really hard time going to Mama's house when he was there.



Copy that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's time. He has hung on long enough. Going to SapJoeBros house. Now I can go everyday to help. Just had a really hard time going to Mama's house when he was there.





Sorry to hear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry to hear the news about Diddy, MsH22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

5mohowas . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

won't be long now quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

time for coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2018)

Morning Wy and Gobblin

Thanks for the coffee G
I like mine sans grouns

Chief - I got some wire cutters, you might be able to catch some fishes 
I am ready to go to Rock Creek one of these weekends.
You should have stayed one more day up there and visited Rock Creek fishes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Morning Wybro, G$$$, and Cramer !!!   Gonna be a loooong 12hrs tonight, once again wit nuttin to do.


Dang French don't believe in PM.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

C'moan in BobberDancing, kinda dead in here on the weekends, but post away bro !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2018)

Day shift stinks, hope I don't get stuck on them all week


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2018)

put the lime in the coconut


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Day shift stinks, hope I don't get stuck on them all week





If, for some reason they made me go to "swanging," after almost 32yrs I'd hafta find something else to do.  I hate it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Laaaaaaaawd, hope BobberDancinbro ain't reading back . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Can't believe that crap going on with Dub in the cooking forum ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

Hail hail the gangs all here.

minus Chief 

the famous MzH22 will be checking in at sometime.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

bobberDancebro    welcome


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Bobberbro be gone . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bobberbro be gone . .





Think he might be a lil bit shy . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Morning Cbro, hope all is well ???  Gotta crash shortly..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hail hail the gangs all here.
> 
> minus Chief
> 
> the famous MzH22 will be checking in at sometime.



Woke up @ 4:30, almost made da coffee, but went back to bed.

Shoulda stayed up, I started brewin da coffee, but forgot to put the pot under da dripped. Bout 2 cups on the warmer and countertop before I walked back in and caught it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Mornin Quack, gobblein, Cramer, Wy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Woke up @ 4:30, almost made da coffee, but went back to bed.
> 
> Shoulda stayed up, I started brewin da coffee, but forgot to put the pot under da dripped. Bout 2 cups on the warmer and countertop before I walked back in and caught it.





Getta skraw  . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

I managed to get about 3-5 cups in da pot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Pbrobably be a good day for some bobberdancing


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2018)

Quack redirected me to the cooking show.
I can spend all day looking at that food.
I never can upload, but that wouldn't matter anyway.
Usually the food I cook  doesn't last long enough for a picture


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2018)

now I want chicken muffins and shrimp stew


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2018)

Where's Double E this morning?
Blood's probably turkey whisperin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

I done got to the point where I think, “shoulda took a pitcher of that plate”.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

I guess I could take a pitcher of a licked clean plate.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess I could take a pitcher of a licked clean plate.



trying to make us jelly?


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess I could take a pitcher of a licked clean plate.



That's me 2

Lynn's making a magical omelet and Diesel is helping.
He gets right in between you and the stove - one day he's gonna lick the stove and that might learn him something.


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2018)

He also likes to help me vacuum and run the weedeater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

cramer said:


> That's me 2
> 
> Lynn's making a magical omelet and Diesel is helping.
> He gets right in between you and the stove - one day he's gonna lick the stove and that might learn him something.





cramer said:


> He also likes to help me vacuum and run the weedeater.



Bert is the same.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2018)

Sounds like Lil Wy's dog


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Rain coming in this evening and next few days, reckon I'd better go get some stuff done outdoors.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2018)

Sure is nice out there right now


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2018)

Wishing I was fishing


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2018)

Guess I'm stuck on days till next Sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Wishing I was fishing



Copy dat, just rode by the local reservoir(250 ACRES) only 3 boats.

I need new batteries.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2018)

Shneakin a peak


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 18, 2018)

Hope yall are handling the spring weather.

Mulies and truks


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 18, 2018)

Great pics as always Labs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Afternoon, tossed and turned all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Howdy doo.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

I was unsettled all day too quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

At least it’s your last one Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

I think....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Last one Chief, headed in a few . .


I see Uncle Stona down there, he see's more game in a day than I do in a year.  Wouldn't do for me and Nic to of lived up there several years ago . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

If you had there would be less game in stonerbro's pictures.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Looking like rain, shoulda put the fast acting Lime out before I harrow the garden . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you had there would be less game in stonerbro's pictures.





Eggzactly, but we woulda been eatin goot in da hood !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Killed a squirrel this morning that had gotten under metal roof on porch between it and vinyl ceiling. Been trying to get it for months, finally did this morning.

Went to remove first panel to go under it and clean out nest and see if there were any young in the nest. Couldn’t get it off because of a seal strip running down one edge where it overlaps the next panel to the left of it and where the shingle roof edge comes down over it on the next roof above for about 3-4 inches. Had no one to assist. Hope there aren’t any young up there, looks like rain for the next couple days. 

That Dadgum squirrel chewed through aluminum facia to get up under there just above a gutter. :facepalm


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you had there would be less game in stonerbro's pictures.



There wouldn’t have been no pitchers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Killed a squirrel this morning that had gotten under metal roof on porch between it and vinyl ceiling. Been trying to get it for months, finally did this morning.
> 
> Went to remove first panel to go under it and clean out nest and see if there were any young in the nest. Couldn’t get it off because of a seal strip running down one edge where it overlaps the next panel to the left of it and where the shingle roof edge comes down over it on the next roof above for about 3-4 inches. Had no one to assist. Hope there aren’t any young up there, looks like rain for the next couple days.
> 
> That Dadgum squirrel chewed through aluminum facia to get up under there just above a gutter. :facepalm



tree rats they are


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Ain’t gotta listen to it scratching on that metal roof coming and going no more, not to mention starting to chew on that vinyl.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

takes two to tango Chief

you sure there isn't a friend up in there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> takes two to tango Chief
> 
> you sure there isn't a friend up in there?



Could be gobbleinbro, keepin a look out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

My newest stick picker upper.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> My newest stick picker upper.....





He's a cutie, BUUUUUT I was kinda hoping it'd be Mz T . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a cutie, BUUUUUT I was kinda hoping it'd be Mz T . .



 

That would be a very rare occurrence brother....she has though after a storm or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Yo gobblein, I sprayed them weeds 3 weeks ago in that pic above. To say I’m a little disappointed is an understatement. Although the directions stated it could take up to 6 weeks to completely burn it up, or a 2nd application may be needed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

can't say I am totally happy with my weed killing venture this year either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can't say I am totally happy with my weed killing venture this year either.



Copy that. 

Light rain just began here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2018)

Maybe Quackbro will get outta there before it gets to sloppy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

Not raining in 30055 yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2018)

Light rain in the MON .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Blood musta hit the factory floor running . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blood musta hit the factory floor running . .



That I did... Non stop fer 3 hrs now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> That I did... Non stop fer 3 hrs now





Pass break time for Dbro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

No white screen so far ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Steady drizzle most of the night.  Only  5 deer and juan rabbit with 2 trips to Deepstep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Chicken skrips green beans an tater salad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Chicken skrips green beans an tater salad





Ribs, collards n taters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ribs, collards n taters.



Couple a good ol kuntry meals aint that right bro...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

My baby girl is almost all grown up...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Couple a good ol kuntry meals aint that right bro...




Yassir, sho is now !! 




blood on the ground said:


> My baby girl is almost all grown up...




She's gonna be a heart breaker !!!  That's the same one from Hamburg ??  How old is she now ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Sockbro and G$$$ are slackin it again . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro and G$$$ are slackin it again . .



treading water here


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, sho is now !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep the only daughter I have. Turned 15 a couple months ago... Time sure goes by fast!


----------



## redeli (Mar 19, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep the only daughter I have. Turned 15 a couple months ago... Time sure goes by fast!




I pity the fool that comes knocking on your door for a date . . 


Morning Eli, Cbro !!!  Where's Sockbro ???



Stopped by the Kuntray sto, picked up 6 plain home made biscuits, frying up some kuntray ham a friend cured, and some fried eggz fo Dawn.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro and G$$$ are slackin it again . .




Yep, guilty as charged.  I didn't get to sleep until after 1 AM this morning and I needed my beauty sleep so I decided to sleep late instead.  



OH, Good Morning and Happy VERY wet and nasty Monday morning to all of you Drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Mornin Quack, man that sounds good.

Beautiful spring mornin, despite the weather.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Mustard, or Cane Syrup ??? 


Think I'll do one of each !!


I know the "pros" don't like a ceramic frying pan, I bought one years ago and LOVE it, of course Dawn hates it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, guilty as charged.  I didn't get to sleep until after 1 AM this morning and I needed my beauty sleep so I decided to sleep late instead.
> 
> 
> 
> OH, Good Morning and Happy VERY wet and nasty Monday morning to all of you Drivelers.




Everythang okay yo way ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Mornin SOCKBRO, stayed up late myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Everythang okay yo way ???



Cane syrup for me this Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quack, man that sounds good.
> 
> Beautiful spring mornin, despite the weather.





Remember the ole store we stopped at going to the Plantation???  That's where I got da biscuits.  Place is over a hunnert years old !!   Cross 'tween a hardware store and a grocery store .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Cane syrup for me this Mornin.




One large ham, n egg biscuit smothered in Cane coming up !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

I b liking LOTs of ham on my biscuit !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Remember the ole store we stopped at going to the Plantation???  That's where I got da biscuits.  Place is over a hunnert years old !!   Cross 'tween a hardware store and a grocery store .



Yessir remember it well, wish I had a little store like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Ever stepped on a piece of a deer antler bare footed ???


Doodoo trying to kill me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One large ham, n egg biscuit smothered in Cane coming up !!!



 Ain’t got no cane syrup, but do have some good molasses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Told MizT just the other day that I wish I had a little store on the corner of the main road that we live off of on a side road, but have road frontage on main road too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Sent you some pics of da ham, biscuits, and Doodoo watching me cook !!  Post 'em if you can ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain’t got no cane syrup, but do have some good molasses.





Moleasses, that reminds me of a good joke . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sent you some pics of da ham, biscuits, and Doodoo watching me cook !!  Post 'em if you can ???



Copy dat....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Ain’t seein no ham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Chewed antler Quack stepped on barefooted..... 


Antler and biskit eater......aka DooDoo  


Biskits wiff NO ham and cane syrup....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Ham n eggs headed yo way . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham n eggs headed yo way . . .



Brang it.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Gotta admit, first time I've cooked the wife breakfast in awhile.  Usually don't feel like it after working 12's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta admit, first time I've cooked the wife breakfast in awhile.  Usually don't feel like it after working 12's.



I'd cook MizDawn breakfast ery mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Cleared out my PM box, says I still have 545.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hope we don't get none of that severe weather Miggy talkin bout.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd cook MizDawn breakfast ery mornin.





Yeah well, that'd get old. Too much pepper, too much salt, blahblahblahblah !! 


10 yr old phone is still sending you pics of ham n eggs. .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah well, that'd get old. Too much pepper, too much salt, blahblahblahblah !!
> 
> 
> 10 yr old phone is still sending you pics of ham n eggs. .



I'd cook it how she wants it. 

Probly won't send but one item ata a time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

I'd hand feed her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

And clean up da mess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd cook it how she wants it.
> 
> Probly won't send but one item ata a time.





Jeff C. said:


> I'd hand feed her.





Jeff C. said:


> And clean up da mess.





Dang bro, you're on a ROLL !!!! 


I'll chootcha . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

It's the Chiefbro and Quackbro show folks, come on in, hava sit !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

I gotz blurry ham, wiff no eggs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, you're on a ROLL !!!!
> 
> 
> I'll chootcha . .



When's the last time you tried to choot a spider momkey? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's the Chiefbro and Quackbro show folks, come on in, hava sit !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Eggz will be there shortly . . they're blurry too.  Think we was having a earthquake/tremors . . or maybe just the shakes ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> When's the last time you tried to choot a spider momkey?





Had to give up the rifle and go with the shotgun, you lil fella's are FAST !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Keebs n MizTutu draggin up today, or called out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> When's the last time you tried to choot a spider momkey?




"spider momkey..."  You kin to Ms Hornett ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to give up the rifle and go with the shotgun, you lil fella's are FAST !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "spider momkey..."  You kin to Ms Hornett ??


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2018)

Quack and Chief on a roll this morning


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2018)

Chief posting Quack's shakey pics


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2018)

Still looks good though


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Mornin Wybro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



I'll need to see you in my office @ 11:15 young lady.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll need to see you in my office @ 11:15 young lady.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>



The guy from Louisiana that writes the blogs I've shared with you just came in. Told him how much I enjoyed his blogs. I've known him a long time. He and H22 used to hunt together back in the 70's. I told him his blogs were SO him.  He just laughed and laughed. He has a new one about a bear hunt in N.C. It's hilarious.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Mornin.. I slept.. Woke up ... Slept ..woke up ...now im thankin about sleep again


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

gobblein....baby skwerls fleein the nest lookin for Momma. One out so far, one peepin out da hole. Don't know how many total. They can climb....one done went up a tree.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin.. I slept.. Woke up ... Slept ..woke up ...now im thankin about sleep again




Kinda where I'm at bro, slept for 'bout 2hrs, been molesting the wife ever since  . . 



Jeff C. said:


> gobblein....baby skwerls fleein the nest lookin for Momma. One out so far, one peepin out da hole. Don't know how many total. They can climb....one done went up a tree.





Baybay skwerls are some fine eatin !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda where I'm at bro, slept for 'bout 2hrs, been molesting the wife ever since  . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seriously considered it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I seriously considered it.





Ain't much to 'em, but they sho are tender !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't much to 'em, but they sho are tender !!!



Can you say cup cake pan baby skwerls?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I seriously considered it.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't much to 'em, but they sho are tender !!!





Ya'll forget I used to have a pet squirrel


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll forget I used to have a pet squirrel



Ain't no tree rat gonna damage my house as long as I'm alive. 

DOGS RULE....I'm sure you agree!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Or is it DAWGS?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Baby squirrel fried, then smothered in a good cajun roux....Mmmmmm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll forget I used to have a pet squirrel




I'd eat da lil rat . . 




Jeff C. said:


> Can you say cup cake pan baby skwerls?




Yessssssssssssss !!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no tree rat gonna damage my house as long as I'm alive.
> 
> DOGS RULE....I'm sure you agree!




Dwags ain't ruled since 1980, but baybay squirrels are good in gwavy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd eat da lil rat . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






True story......

Neighbor across the road had one as a pet for several years. They take in all kinds of pets, dogs, cats, skwerls, birds, etc., And they gots a bunch of'em.

Anyway, I was over there helpin the guy do somethin one day and his 20 somethin yr old daughter(pretty hawt too) axed if i wanted to see their pet squirrel and hold it. I said, no thanks them thangs'll bite cha. She said, no it wont we've never been bit by it. I said, eventually you will. Daddy even chimed in, it aint never bit us. I said, give it time.

Before I left that afternoon it escaped out in the yard, but she finally got it to come back to her. When she went to put it back in its cage that rascal bit the ever livin crap out her, drew blood. 

A couple days later I was back over there with Dad and I noticed the skwerl wasn't in the cage. I asked him where it was and he said, it bit me and I'm the last one it will ever bite again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll forget I used to have a pet squirrel



bet pet squirrels eat good after being feed so well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2018)

I smell gumbo with squirrel and antoooooeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I smell gumbo with squirrel and antoooooeeee



Yummmmmmy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2018)

you know it Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2018)

I'd make a trip to the store for okra to put into the pot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd make a trip to the store for okra to put into the pot.



I got some FILÉ.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

"Somebody" gonna be mad 'bout her baybay squirrel . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2018)

Hope you have a smooth night Bro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Hit the ground running again tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2018)

Went straight to summer time inside this place!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

went straight to hades outside in 30055 about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't recall ever seeing it rain harder with more wind short of a hurricane


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

pea sized hail


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

but it is slowing down now and I might get back to sleep


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but it is slowing down now and I might get back to sleep



Goodnight sugar booger


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

Roast an carrots..brussle sprouts an pickled okra


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice outside now that the rain has stopped.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

Wishin I was fishin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

2 mo eyewerz


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

Coffeebro and sockbro should come sneakin around soon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

Present


----------



## redeli (Mar 20, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

hey eli


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

off to work I go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Eli and to the rest of the wet Drivelers out there this morning.

Dang, I got a surprise this morning as I went out to get the newspaper.  When the sensor light came on as I walked by my truck, I saw that I apparently didn't close the driver's side door on my truck as it was just barely pushed together.  The "Dome" light was not on so the battery is still OK.  Well,  with all of the super hard rain and high winds  during the night, my entire seat is now soaking wet.  This has to be one of the most "Bonehead" things that I have done in a long time.  I have used half a roll of Bounty paper towels trying to soak up the water and get it somewhat drier.   I guess that I will have to get the hair dryer later this morning to see if it can dry up some of this mess.   Apparently, I've lost whatever mind that I once had because I never do something this stupid !!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Mornin folks. 

Got a little rough briefly last night here, all is well though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Got a little rough briefly last night here, all is well though.


I was following the watches & such, nuttin much happened down my way.......... glad you didn't get it bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I was following the watches & such, nuttin much happened down my way.......... glad you didn't get it bad!



Mornin schweetie.

It got rough for about 30 mins, high winds with torrential rain and lightning, thankfully no hail or a spinny. Had the warnings though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Mornin galfriend, looked like the rough stuff stayed just south of y’all last night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie.
> 
> It got rough for about 30 mins, high winds with torrential rain and lightning, thankfully no hail or a spinny. Had the warnings though.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


 the "invoice" to gramna was a *hit*.......... it's gonna get framed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

Turkeys gobbling like crazy in the 30132


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend, looked like the rough stuff stayed just south of y’all last night.



Thank goodness. Didn't go to bed till I saw that. Just a lot of thunder and lightening + heavy rain. I can deal with that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Turkeys gobbling like crazy in the 30132



Wish we still had some round here, rarely ever see one anymore in my ramblings. Used to see some big flocks in the big fields around here this time of year.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2018)

Morning y'all!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

mernin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

I musta slept thru the storm last night ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

Wife's asleep on the couch.  Doodoo's asleep in my recliner.  Both of 'em snoring.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I musta slept thru the storm last night ??


It pretty much split & went North & South of my place, although, my "water hole" is full and there is water in the wittle *creek* in the bottom......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's asleep on the couch.  Doodoo's asleep in my recliner.  Both of 'em snoring.


I'd have to slap that astric outta my chair!


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's asleep on the couch.  Doodoo's asleep in my recliner.  Both of 'em snoring.



That just means you ain't in trouble today......yet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> It pretty much split & went North & South of my place, although, my "water hole" is full and there is water in the wittle *creek* in the bottom......
> 
> I'd have to slap that astric outta my chair!





Crakajak said:


> That just means you ain't in trouble today......yet!




He's claimed my recliner, if I get up to do something, he's in it and won't move.  That's a Momma's boy !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Other baby skwerl found a new home just now. Lady across the road is a shonuff animal whisperer, she took him in. even though they are the ones that the daughter and Dad both got bit good by the last one they had.  

Buck and i were out by the garage this mornin as he was about to leave for work when I heard it calling for Momma. I said come check it out, it's probably on the roof about to jump. Heard it again and realized it was on the ground close by. Looked down and it was behind a flower pot about 4-5' away. It walked over to Bucks shoe and started climbing up his leg. he reached down and it crawled right into his hand. 

Bert and June would've loved to have got a holt of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Haven't seen the other one that went up in a tree yesterday. Although, after getting a better look at that tree today only about 20' up is an old nest. It may be snuggled up in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Gotta go to a visitation/service tonight. Neighbor that we just attended their daughter's wedding(Caitlins best friend growing up) older brother was found collapsed and deceased in his bedroom just the other day. 

Man, I hate having to go to these things.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go to a visitation/service tonight. Neighbor that we just attended their daughter's wedding(Caitlins best friend growing up) older brother was found collapsed and deceased in his bedroom just the other day.
> 
> Man, I hate having to go to these things.


 dang, so sorry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Keebs said:


> dang, so sorry!



He has had some issues in the past, but after talking to him at the wedding I thought he was doing really well. I guess not.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> He has had some issues in the past, but after talking to him at the wedding I thought he was doing really well. I guess not.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry Chief


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2018)

Keebs??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Other baby skwerl found a new home just now. Lady across the road is a shonuff animal whisperer, she took him in. even though they are the ones that the daughter and Dad both got bit good by the last one they had.
> 
> Buck and i were out by the garage this mornin as he was about to leave for work when I heard it calling for Momma. I said come check it out, it's probably on the roof about to jump. Heard it again and realized it was on the ground close by. Looked down and it was behind a flower pot about 4-5' away. It walked over to Bucks shoe and started climbing up his leg. he reached down and it crawled right into his hand.
> 
> Bert and June would've loved to have got a holt of it.



Looks tasty


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Looks tasty



Thing was eat up with fleas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Other baby skwerl found a new home just now. Lady across the road is a shonuff animal whisperer, she took him in. even though they are the ones that the daughter and Dad both got bit good by the last one they had.
> 
> Buck and i were out by the garage this mornin as he was about to leave for work when I heard it calling for Momma. I said come check it out, it's probably on the roof about to jump. Heard it again and realized it was on the ground close by. Looked down and it was behind a flower pot about 4-5' away. It walked over to Bucks shoe and started climbing up his leg. he reached down and it crawled right into his hand.
> 
> Bert and June would've loved to have got a holt of it.


 Cody's dog actually found Squeak. She was hollering for her Mama and Mama never came. They are playful little critters and love to have their tummy rubbed. H22 had one when we were dating. He was trimming trees and didn't know any were in the nest and cut the poor things back legs off. He felt like he had to keep it and that dang thing lived for years. He could climb up, just couldn't climb down.  



Da Possum said:


> Looks tasty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

Dang Cbro, being deceased sucks.  Howeva that lil squirrel looks mighty tasty . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs??





Da Possum said:


> Looks tasty


Belated Happy Birthday............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Cbro, being deceased sucks.  Howeva that lil squirrel looks mighty tasty . .



Dang Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cody's dog actually found Squeak. She was hollering for her Mama and Mama never came. They are playful little critters and love to have their tummy rubbed. H22 had one when we were dating. He was trimming trees and didn't know any were in the nest and cut the poor things back legs off. He felt like he had to keep it and that dang thing lived for years. He could climb up, just couldn't climb down.



If Bert or June would've got out the door somehow that baby squirrel would been dead in a second or two.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Cbro, being deceased sucks.  Howeva that lil squirrel looks mighty tasty . .



Sucks too, wasn't even 2 weeks ago that I was hangin with him at the wedding. 

Fat n tender.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Quack!





Whaaaaaaaaa???  I b liking squirrels and fat rabbits !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

I 'specially likea fat rabbit . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 20, 2018)

baby squirrels dumplings sho does sounds good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> baby squirrels dumplings sho does sounds good





mmmmmmmm, hmmmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2018)

Snort.. Scratch.. Sniff. ....hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Snort.. Scratch.. Sniff. ....hey




Know the feeling Bbro . .   Time to make the doughnuts and feed the MIL . . 



Just got off the phone with Uncle Stona, think I might be high . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

quack on a contact high


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know the feeling Bbro . .   Time to make the doughnuts and feed the MIL . .
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with Uncle Stona, think I might be high . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Give Uncle Mikey MY digits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

That gun came back stolen after having a buddy run the serial #. 

He said that's all he knows for now, will find out who filed the report next.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack on a contact high



That's legal right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> That gun came back stolen after having a buddy run the serial #.
> 
> He said that's all he knows for now, will find out who filed the report next.



I missed the gun story.  ?????


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Give Uncle Mikey MY digits.



X2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey Jeff fa fa. I got a nice squirrel cage if ya need it. 2 perches, a tree branch to climb on, water feeder and a bed in the bottom under one of the perches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I missed the gun story.  ?????



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=916262


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeff fa fa. I got a nice squirrel cage if ya need it. 2 perches, a tree branch to climb on, water feeder and a bed in the bottom under one of the perches.



Dang Mandy, quit teasing us with pitchers of plump juicy tender lookin skwerls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2018)

Holler later....

Gotta go get ready for this visitation/service, I'm dreading it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

thanks Chief I rarely look in that topic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2018)

saw the first carpenter bees yesterday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> saw the first carpenter bees yesterday




Tennis/badminton time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know the feeling Bbro . .   Time to make the doughnuts and feed the MIL . .
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with Uncle Stona, think I might be high . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> quack on a contact high





Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Give Uncle Mikey MY digits.





Jeff C. said:


> That's legal right?





Wycliff said:


> X2




Perfectly legal . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2018)

Good night all.  Bloodbro, try not to let Drunkbro killya tonight . . .


----------



## Big7 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm wore slap out!

Bet I sleep pretty good tonight.

How you fellers been?
I ain't been on here for a few days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night all.  Bloodbro, try not to let Drunkbro killya tonight . . .



I won't...

Im ready for bed! Didn't sleep but about 2hrs yesterday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2018)

Done got cool outside


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2018)

windy too bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> windy too bog



Mornin Gmoney... I had turks gobbling good at the house yesterday morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2018)

wish I wasn't working 7 to 5 so I could see about activity here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.

Don't forget to put lots of rocks in your pockets this morning just to keep the wind from blowing you away.   The wind was blowing so hard, it dang near blew my drawers off about 20 minutes ago when I went out to get my newspaper.  I found out that it was REALLY COLD too especially when I came back inside and tried to use the bathroom.    

And speaking of "blowing away", I just saw the morning news and it stated that the Texas bomber apparently BLEW himself way last night.  Finally, some good news on that subject !!!!!


----------



## redeli (Mar 21, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.
> 
> Don't forget to put lots of rocks in your pockets this morning just to keep the wind from blowing you away.   The wind was blowing so hard, it dang near blew my drawers off about 20 minutes ago when I went out to get my newspaper.  I found out that it was REALLY COLD too especially when I came back inside and tried to use the bathroom.
> 
> And speaking of "blowing away", I just saw the morning news and it stated that the Texas bomber apparently BLEW himself way last night.  Finally, some good news on that subject !!!!!



Nice segue sir!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 21, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Come on back to night shif


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Mornin kids!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on back to night shif



Be a few weeks before I come back to nights


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Be a few weeks before I come back to nights



Enjoy my friend.. I know you and Mil like nights but I hate them.... Just cant sleep well during the day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2018)

Apparently I need to take Speech. I left a voice mail for a client to pick up his tax return. He's phone translated to text," This is Mandy. We are drunk".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank goodness he's a good ol' South Georgia guy that has a great sense of humor.
Said he wanted to work here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Apparently I need to take Speech. I left a voice mail for a client to pick up his tax return. He's phone translated to text," This is Mandy. We are drunk".





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank goodness he's a good ol' South Georgia guy that has a great sense of humor.
> Said he wanted to work here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


>



He's from down around your area and is a very funny guy. My nephew knows his brother. Small world. 
Big Boss got a kick out of it. Even offered him a shot of fireball.  Said the guy probably made the text up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

lOOkiN for a joB......anyboDy got anY oPens/


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's from down around your area and is a very funny guy. My nephew knows his brother. Small world.
> Big Boss got a kick out of it. Even offered him a shot of fireball.  Said the guy probably made the text up.


 


Jeff C. said:


> lOOkiN for a joB......anyboDy got anY oPens/


Jag? That you darlin'??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Good ol drippy hot roast beef n gravy on toasted ciabatta bread, loaded, with bread n butter pickles, and tater chips......


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 21, 2018)

leftova Skrimp stew


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good ol drippy hot roast beef n gravy on toasted ciabatta bread, loaded, with bread n butter pickles, and tater chips......



VVA met last night, fixed me & co-worker LOADED plates, chicken, rib, butter beans, cheekun & rice, cheesy scalloped taters, cornbread "pudding"........... I have enough left for another meal!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> VVA met last night, fixed me & co-worker LOADED plates, chicken, rib, butter beans, cheekun & rice, cheesy scalloped taters, cornbread "pudding"........... I have enough left for another meal!



Good grinny's alive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

New twist on the gun saga.

Gun was not stolen, but lost by the owner.

BIL that had it checked for me said it just comes back as stolen/lost, but they told him just stolen. Then, he was contacted by the Union CO. Sherriffs Dept. and they contacted the individual it was registered to, he told them he did in fact lose it on Cooper's Creek WMA while riding his 4 wheeler. 

It came a pouring rain Tstorm and he stopped to throw a rain jacket on, setting his gun on the rear fender, forgot an drove off. Much later he remembered and went back, but couldn't remember exactly where he had even stopped, but never saw it again.

Union CO. will be contacting me and the rightful owner and arranging a meeting for me to return him his gun. 

Good ending in the days to come.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> New twist on the gun saga.
> 
> Gun was not stolen, but lost by the owner.
> 
> ...



Good deal Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal Chief



Indeed, cant wait to see the look on his face when I hand him his gun back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Man, these wind gusts are whippin’ today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good grinny's alive.


I still full as a tick!


Jeff C. said:


> New twist on the gun saga.
> 
> Gun was not stolen, but lost by the owner.
> 
> ...


  


Jeff C. said:


> Indeed, cant wait to see the look on his face when I hand him his gun back.


That'll be awesome!


Jeff C. said:


> Man, these wind gusts are whippin’ today.


 tell me about it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Just talked to Capt. Pat Williams of the Union Co Sheriffs office as she is arranging a meeting one day next week for the gun owner and me. She said he is elated that he's recovering the gun and just can't even believe it.

He lost it last July.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2018)

Dang....that's a long time.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow, what kind of shape is it in after being outside all this time


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Dang....that's a long time.





Wycliff said:


> Wow, what kind of shape is it in after being outside all this time



In much better shape than it should've been it seems. It was in a leather holster and I think that helped somewhat.

Being that it's Stainless there was no rust except for the trigger/hammer assembly, front and rear sights. The release button on the cylinder was stuck, but freed it by hand after lubing and letting it set. I lubed it all up and finally got everything moving and working. Then, I took a small brass wire toothbrush sized brush to the rust where I could get to it without disassembly of the gun.

I change out all of the blued iron with stainless if it were mine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2018)

Good deal Chief !!!


Afternoon all !!


Daaaaaaaang that wind is bloooooowing !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> lOOkiN for a joB......anyboDy got anY oPens/


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I want a job where I can have a dranky drank when needed, or just wanted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

Dang, just fixed the bedroom door latch to Caitlin's bedroom, what a pain! 

It works now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2018)

Chief  glitz will work on cleaning the rust and helping make it look good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief  glitz will work on cleaning the rust and helping make it look good.



10-4, preciate it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2018)

Wish you were close I have a tube.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wish you were close I have a tube.



Here's a couple pics gobblein. Look closely at the rust on the blued iron sights, and trigger/hammer assembly, would it remove that?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2018)

I would give it a go.   I have watched it take rust off a blued barrel so that you 'almost' not see the imperfection.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I would give it a go.   I have watched it take rust off a blued barrel so that you 'almost' not see the imperfection.



I'll recommend it to the owner. I'll be meeting him sometime next week to return it on a day we can agree upon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2018)

that trigger is in pretty bad shape.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that trigger is in pretty bad shape.



Yessir, I got it working though.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyone besides me think you could see Nic with a Indian pony like this. I think this is one good lookin horse 

Jeff sent ya Pm give me a call just sittin around tonight.

Mike


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anyone besides me think you could see Nic with a Indian pony like this. I think this is one good lookin horse
> 
> Jeff sent ya Pm give me a call just sittin around tonight.
> 
> Mike



Beautiful Paint.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful Paint.



It's just one I see alone the road during my travels and for some reason Nic just always comes to mind so tonight I just had to stop and shoot a pic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2018)

'Bout time for Bbro to show . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for Bbro to show . .



Im here... DB musta had a long day! Lilfeller is out cold in the maintenance shop! Sure wish I had some dry ice....I'd fix him up real good! Ol boy would sleep with 1 eye open for the next 6 months!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

Take pics, post 'em at work . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take pics, post 'em at work . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

Feels GOOT outside tonight !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feels GOOT outside tonight !!!



Folks walkin around here bundled up like Eskimos!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Taco salat....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

Leftova ribs n collareds . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Sounds good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

Getting close to the G$$$ and Sockbro show !!


An airish 40 degrees with a slight breeze outside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

Temperature:  two days ago bloodbro was saying it was summer now it eskimo bundles.   quackers, did you put on the sweats to go on the catwalks?

morning nightowls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Temperature:  two days ago bloodbro was saying it was summer now it eskimo bundles.   quackers, did you put on the sweats to go on the catwalks?
> 
> morning nightowls





Morning Gbro !  Haven't made the change to shorts yet, still wearing jeans and slip ons.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Aint heared a thang outa DB in a while... Life in the fast lane baby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint heared a thang outa DB in a while... Life in the fast lane baby!





That boy gonna wake up dead someday..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That boy gonna wake up dead someday..



True dat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That boy gonna wake up dead someday..



And it isn't going to be his own doing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Werkin til 11 today... Woo hoo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Werkin til 11 today... Woo hoo





Aw man, that's a looong 12hrs, mebbe it'll go on by quickly !! 


I gotz a meeting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Werkin til 11 today... Woo hoo



db keeping you company?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> db keeping you company?








He'd hafta wake 'em up first.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> db keeping you company?


Naw... He has slept all night so he should be good ta go for partying all day!


Hooked On Quack said:


> He'd hafta wake 'em up first.



yessir


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

what's ole db going to turn in tickets as to what he accomplished tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

Good Mornin folks!

Hmmm, having some internet issues this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

Gotta get Jag off to work. He’s just now starting back after this Winter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## redeli (Mar 22, 2018)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mornin! 

I'm freezin ta-def.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2018)

Diddy caint walk no more.
I made him do some feet and leg exercises yesterday. He did good, but it wore him out.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I'm freezin ta-def.


boots, long sleeve t-shirt, light jacket.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Diddy caint walk no more.
> I made him do some feet and leg exercises yesterday. He did good, but it wore him out.


Oh Mandy, I am so sorry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Come on 11 uclock


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 11 uclock


what'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> what'd I miss?



I don't know, but I'm havin another hot roast beef sammich, bread n butter pickles, and tater chips. Still good today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Diddy caint walk no more.
> I made him do some feet and leg exercises yesterday. He did good, but it wore him out.



You doin what you can, Mandy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> what'd I miss?



He gits off work at leven.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but I'm havin another hot roast beef sammich, bread n butter pickles, and tater chips. Still good today.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gits off work at leven.


oh...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

afternoon

sure didn't miss much today


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2018)

Kind of slow in here today


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2018)

Come on seben


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm ready to go


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2018)

Been busy all day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

wybro,  you on 11 to 7?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2018)

7a to 7p this week


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

brutle wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

Chief, it is flitz not glitz   with an f


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 22, 2018)

For Mr. Jeff 


As a man steps off the curb to cross the street, a car careers around the corner and heads straight for him. The alarmed man tries to hurry, but thecar changes lanes and is still coming at him. So he turns to goback to the sidewalk. Too late - the car changes lanes again. Panicked, the man freezes in the middle of the road, and just as the car is about to hit him, it comes to a screeching halt. The driver's window rolls down, and a squirrel pokes his head out.

"See?" he says. "It's not as easy as it looks."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 22, 2018)

How many Whitetails in this shot??


6 but you got to look hard to see 3 of them


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 22, 2018)

Now count the turkeys


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 22, 2018)

Did you count the group to the right also???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your Pops, Mandy.


No sleep today, gonna be a long one tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> For Mr. Jeff
> 
> 
> As a man steps off the curb to cross the street, a car careers around the corner and heads straight for him. The alarmed man tries to hurry, but thecar changes lanes and is still coming at him. So he turns to goback to the sidewalk. Too late - the car changes lanes again. Panicked, the man freezes in the middle of the road, and just as the car is about to hit him, it comes to a screeching halt. The driver's window rolls down, and a squirrel pokes his head out.
> ...




  

Good one Uncle MIKEY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

Afternoon, layin up in an ER, minor injury.

My knee and a chainsaw got into a lil argurment


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

There are rarely little encounters with a chain saw.   Hope all is okay.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

MzH22,  sorry to hear about you Diddy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2018)

stonerbro,  4 deer were easy, I think I see #5 but 6 eludes me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> boots, long sleeve t-shirt, light jacket.
> 
> Oh Mandy, I am so sorry.





Jeff C. said:


> You doin what you can, Mandy.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry to hear about your Pops, Mandy.
> 
> 
> No sleep today, gonna be a long one tonight.



Thanks for your thoughts. It's hard to see. . 
I just hope and pray my one boy doesn't have to deal with this when I'm old. I'm GON tell him to take me to a home and I'll be the life of the  party!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2018)

Mandy, I`m sorry to hear about your Daddy. It`s one of the toughest things in the world to have to face.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There are rarely little encounters with a chain saw.   Hope all is okay.



Need a couple stitches right on the knee cap and got a tetanus shot. Took X-rays, but believe it’s all good in that dept.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

Dadgum, 9 stitches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Need a couple stitches right on the knee cap and got a tetanus shot. Took X-rays, but believe it’s all good in that dept.





Dangit bro !!!  That's gonna be sore for awhile . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry about your Dad Mandy!

evening kids..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2018)

Dadgum, Jeff. Glad it wasn`t any worse.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum, Jeff. Glad it wasn`t any worse.



Aahh thats a tough Cajun...he will be fine!

you would've glued it shut


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2018)

What sucks was it was the last limb I was cutting for the day. When I cut it jumped and caused the saw to kick back into my knee. 

Blood, Nic woulda had to put the chainsaw in the shop.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What sucks was it was the last limb I was cutting for the day. When I cut it jumped and caused the saw to kick back into my knee.
> 
> Blood, Nic woulda had to put the chainsaw in the shop.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Live from de plastico factory


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from de plastico factory





8 or 12hrs ???  It's yo last one !!!


Live from da chalk mine in the MON !!


Juanmonight !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 or 12hrs ???  It's yo last one !!!
> 
> 
> Live from da chalk mine in the MON !!
> ...



Should just be 8 + a short safety meeting in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Should just be 8 + a short safety meeting in the morning.




Good deal !!!  Boss man was sick this morning so no meeting, just signed in grabbed the wife a biscuit and headed to the house !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2018)

I want to shoot a turkey in the face Saturday morning...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I want to shoot a turkey in the face Saturday morning...





Good luck !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2018)

morning night keepers


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning night keepers



Morning G


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

Morning Daywalkers !


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2018)

Haaay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2018)

Hay hay hay Fat Albert


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2018)

quackbro,  bet you will sleep good today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

Mornin folks!

gobbleinbro mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2018)

DB got him some new work boots... Spent 170.00 on them! They aint steel toe so he's got to exchange them or purchase another set that is S T... Dilly Dilly


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

DB shoulda just bought bedroom slippas, be more comfy while sleeping his shift.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2018)

Hiya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> DB got him some new work boots... Spent 170.00 on them! They aint steel toe so he's got to exchange them or purchase another set that is S T... Dilly Dilly





Jeff C. said:


> DB shoulda just bought bedroom slippas, be more comfy while sleeping his shift.










Wycliff said:


> Good morning




Good day Wybro, gonna hit the sleep meds shortly..



Keebs said:


> Hiya!





Wellllllllllllll hello there smexy !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

I see DaPossum stawkin down there . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Sup Wy?



Keebs said:


> Hiya!



Hey dere schweetie.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day Wybro, gonna hit the sleep meds shortly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might go back to sleep meself. Ain't gon do much a nuttin today anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Wy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take care of the knee, if it goes to throbbing, drank some likker and well, you know what to put on it . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllllllll hello there smexy !!!



Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mronin 



Da Possum said:


> Hey



Hay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Hey


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wellllllllllllll hello there smexy !!!


~~giggle~~giggle~~~


Jeff C. said:


> Hey dere schweetie.
> Might go back to sleep meself. Ain't gon do much a nuttin today anyway.


............. I need a nap already myself!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


heeeyyyy seesta!


Da Possum said:


> Hey


Haaaayyy!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2018)

Nevermind... I got nuthin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Nevermind... I got nuthin


bless yo heart.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 23, 2018)

Mornin folks

28 and a bit brisk this morning, off and on rain  for today but next week suppose to get back to the mid 50s and sunshine  going to play it by ear today as far as what gets done. Rebecca's still on vacation so not sure what her plans might be for the day  Happy wife Happy life


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

Whachall eatin today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks like your having popcorn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Whachall eatin today?



Chicken Salad Chick sammies. Boss buys on Friday's during tax time. It was filling, but I'd neva pay that for a chicken salad sammich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like your having popcorn.



Actually it was cheez-it crackers  but went ahead and made a ham sammich


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> 28 and a bit brisk this morning, off and on rain  for today but next week suppose to get back to the mid 50s and sunshine  going to play it by ear today as far as what gets done. Rebecca's still on vacation so not sure what her plans might be for the day  _*Happy wife Happy life*_


 I knew you were a smart one!


Jeff C. said:


> Whachall eatin today?


this, that & the other, finished up left overs today...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chicken Salad Chick sammies. Boss buys on Friday's during tax time. It was filling, but I'd neva pay that for a chicken salad sammich.


I don't complain when it's bought for me either!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like your having popcorn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

Afternoon !!!  'Moan 7am !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

No sleep again today.  Think mebbe I've gotten immuned to my OTC sleep meds ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2018)

Morning... Slept too long! Missed out on my day off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning... Slept too long! Missed out on my day off!





Not too late fo a dranky drank and to roost a Churkey ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

Afternoon youngins....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2018)

right chilly in the mtns when the sun went down


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> right chilly in the mtns when the sun went down



Hasn't dropped much here gobblein, still showing 58.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice night outside !!  It'll be nicer come 7am !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

quack,  morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack,  morning





Hiya G$$$ !!!  Tumohowas !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and sleepy Drivelers this morning.

I'm still trying to decide if I might ride up to the country and check on things today because it will be raining tomorrow.  I got an email from the "Deer Union" Representative on my property advising me that they wanted two "mineral" salt blocks in place by the end of March.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2018)

Good morning folks, last one the I'm on vacation for 10 days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, last one the I'm on vacation for 10 days





Whooooooot !!! 



You'll hafta going to rehab !!


7 days off and burning 3 ??  Bet I know whatcha doin..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Draggin up....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, last one the I'm on vacation for 10 days



Is the liver aid doctor available?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Draggin up....



These allergy meds have me draggin too.

After making a pot of coffee, not drinking a single cup, then I lay down to watch the TV and fell back asleep for two hours.

must get active!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> These allergy meds have me draggin too.
> 
> After making a pot of coffee, not drinking a single cup, then I lay down to watch the TV and fell back asleep for two hours.
> 
> must get active!



Dang, that surely isn’t your typical mo. You probably needed it.

I reckon I’ll piddle some today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2018)

3 Jake's were pardoned this morning... Might not happen next time we meet!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

I let a house wren slide.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I let a house wren slide.



not much meat on a wren


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 Jake's were pardoned this morning... Might not happen next time we meet!



tisk tisk


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not much meat on a wren



Yeah, but they are a challenge to call in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

do you use 7.5 or 8 shot?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2018)

Dangit  Bbro, put one in da freezer !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit  Bbro, put one in da freezer !!!



I am think more like buttermilk and oil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am think more like buttermilk and oil




I use ta lather up in bmilk and oil on my Nekkid Twista tournies . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2018)

Sushi and h2o for lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2018)

Really??  Sushi and water ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really??  Sushi and water ???





I'd rather eat souse meat, hot sauce and crackers, with some rat cheese . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather eat souse meat, hot sauce and crackers, with some rat cheese . . .



I'll eat both


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really??  Sushi and water ???



my first thought was his power was out so he couldn't cook


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

too young to know all these experiences


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Sushi and h2o for lunch



I had a date with a gal named Sushi once, I stood her up.

Turns out she was a hottie and her name was actually Susie, but she had a speech impediment.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

LOL Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> LOL Chief



Sorry....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry....



You should be for standing poor Sushi up


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You should be for standing poor Sushi up



I coulda lived with the impediment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

okay it is morning and rain is falling in the mtns


----------



## redeli (Mar 25, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

morning eli


----------



## redeli (Mar 25, 2018)

Sup GW


----------



## redeli (Mar 25, 2018)

No rain here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

redeli said:


> Sup GW



just being kind of useles


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

not much to do inside at the moment


----------



## cramer (Mar 25, 2018)

morning Eli & Gobbles

Thanks for the Coffee G

I heard the thunder and jumped to my feet before


----------



## cramer (Mar 25, 2018)

Diesel could jump up on the bed and land square on top of me with his 90# self


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Steady light rain here, glad I sprayed the roundup yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

what are you killing Chief?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a date with a gal named Sushi once, I stood her up.
> 
> Turns out she was a hottie and her name was actually Susie, but she had a speech impediment.










gobbleinwoods said:


> just being kind of useles





Wrong thread . .



Morning bro's !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

morning quack and transfixer

now don't be shy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wrong thread . .
> 
> 
> 
> Morning bro's !!



I started the thread so there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what are you killing Chief?



A lot of Nandina sprouts, and several ground covers in a formerly landscaped area that have just gotten completely out of bounds. Going to give the entire area a makeover.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Raining in the MON..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy WET Sunday to you Gobblin, Eli, Cramer, Chief, Quack and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Yesterday was a fantastic day so I spent some time in the country and experienced some unique things with the critters in the woods around me.  Dang Raccoon and a turkey like to have scared my socks off. 

I hope that all of you are having a laid back "dry" day today with your loved ones too.

It is a quiet day here BUT my Daughter and Son-in-law are on the way to Augusta now and we are going to have lunch together.  I absolutely love spending time with them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mornin! 

Company all weekend here. Fed em breakfast and they GON. 
Gonna be a lazy rainy day here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Mornin Quack, Sockbro, and Miz TuTu.

Same here Quack, I reckon it put a dampener on the NOPI show they are havin over @ the AMS racetrack. I hear'em over there revvin up and such, but don't know what they actually do. Show off their cars I guess. 

Was wonderin what was up with you Mandy, almost dialed your number this mornin.

Thinkin about some indoor cookin today. Nuttin happenin outdoors. That's why I want to build a rustic covered outdoor cooking house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

MizT just reminded me that our neighbor who lost their son week before last are coming over for supper tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Gotta go to Blairsville tomorrow to give the gun back to the owner @ the Union County Sheriffs Dept. 

Going to be interesting too, some guys in the Turkey Talk forum pointed out that he wasn't sposed to be riding a 4 wheeler in that WMA. My buddy and I were discussing that after I talked to him and told him the guy lost it while riding 4 wheeler in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Neighbor across the road named the skwerl "Bucky" after I told her that it crawled up onto Buck's foot when we first saw it on the ground.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go to Blairsville tomorrow to give the gun back to the owner @ the Union County Sheriffs Dept.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be interesting too, some guys in the Turkey Talk forum pointed out that he wasn't sposed to be riding a 4 wheeler in that WMA. My buddy and I were discussing that after I talked to him and told him the guy lost it while riding 4 wheeler in there.




I've driven by that Sheriff's Department many times during the past 10-12 years or so.

Chief,  I read about this unbelievable story of yours involving finding this gun.  I think that was an incredible happening and to be able to locate the rightful owner is indeed "icing on the cake" for sure.  You and several more members here are just like me in doing the right thing in a situation like this.  Our parents taught us really well to always do the right thing because we would surely want someone to do their best to get our property back to us if we unfortunately lost it.

Kudos to you, my friend and "Good Karma" is wrapped around your neck !!!!!   

My lunch bell just rang a my Daughter just called and said they would be in about 5 minutes for lunch !!!!    

Catch back up later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks Mike, I thought to myself after a couple of days, "what if it were me that had lost it?"

Have a great day with your daughter and son in law today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Some of H22's buds went to the Evan Williams distillery and brought him back a EW cookbook. Had to make some Bourbon French Onion soup last night. It was good ta deff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some of H22's buds went to the Evan Williams distillery and brought him back a EW cookbook. Had to make some Bourbon French Onion soup last night. It was good ta deff!




Mmmmmmm...sounds/looks delicious!


MizT was walkin by and said, "Oooooo, what's dat?"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2018)

Chief,  I was in Blairsville yesterday.  Too bad you couldn't arrange to have done it this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Chief when I read the story 'bout the guy losing his pistol on the 4wheeler and on a WMA, I thought "Hmmmm" 


Hope there's no repercussions on that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanking 'bout grilling up some Ribeyes, getting Dawn to saute' some skrimp n skrooms n onions .  Home fries n gator tail on my Moonbro's Bayou Classic.  Gotta have some 5 cheese Texas toast with some kone on da cob and some kinda veggie ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  I was in Blairsville yesterday.  Too bad you couldn't arrange to have done it this weekend.



Yessir, he went out of town and wasn't returning until today.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief when I read the story 'bout the guy losing his pistol on the 4wheeler and on a WMA, I thought "Hmmmm"
> 
> 
> Hope there's no repercussions on that.



I doubt there will be. I don't think the Sheriffs office is concerned about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanking 'bout grilling up some Ribeyes, getting Dawn to saute' some skrimp n skrooms.  Home fries n gator tail on my Moonbro's Bayou Classic.  Gotta have some 5 cheese Texas toast with some kone on da cob and some kinda veggie ??



I got a good sized Tuna slab a bud gave me, I want to smoke that thing....not today with neighbor's coming over though. MizT is making lasagna for tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a good sized Tuna slab a bud gave me, I want to smoke that thing....not today with neighbor's coming over though. MizT is making lasagna for tonight.




We've caught Tuna on my bro's boat, fileted with a lil sauce and ate raw.  I know you've done it !!


Bet that Tuna would be GOOD on a lil hickory smoke !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've caught Tuna on my bro's boat, fileted with a lil sauce and ate raw.  I know you've done it !!
> 
> 
> Bet that Tuna would be GOOD on a lil hickory smoke !!



Heck yeah, de-lish-ussss!

I smoke some once down in Louisiana while we were cooking something else at my Bud's place. 

Dadgum tuna was better than what we were cookin fo suppa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Wouldn't ya know it ??  Had my detailer bro come over yesterday and slick up my 250 and Dawn's Benz, and now it's raining... oh well there went $60.  Dood come's over to my shack, and does a awesome job.  I provide beer, food and etc for the job!!!  Been doing this for over 25yrs..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Hoping this rain knocks the dang pollen down somewhat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wouldn't ya know it ??  Had my detailer bro come over yesterday and slick up my 250 and Dawn's Benz, and now it's raining... oh well there went $60.  Dood come's over to my shack, and does a awesome job.  I provide beer, food and etc for the job!!!  Been doing this for over 25yrs..



My first job as a teenager was delivering the morning Newspaper. 

My second job as an entrepreneur was detailing neighbor's cars. I wasn't even licensed to drive yet, but I got to drive theirs as a perk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Chiefbro ='s detailing car jacker . . 



Know full well you didn't wash the roof . . 


Less you was jumping up and down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Ain't nobody here, but me and my Chiefbro . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

One of them days....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Dawn n Doodoo are painting the den . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro ='s detailing car jacker . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck bro, I crawled up on top of them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> One of them days....






Grrrrrrrrrrr, can't see ??  What do I need to do ???  


And don't say "Open yo eyes..."


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2018)

Dang.. Thats all I got!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck bro, I crawled up on top of them.





Welllllllll, there went my dranky drank . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang.. Thats all I got!!





Whaaaaaaaa???  You wanna come out and play wit me and da Chief ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Gaining a lil momentum . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn n Doodoo are painting the den . .



Uhggggg, hate painting even if someone else is doing it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gaining a lil momentum . .





Seems like erytime I gain some momentum, I fall down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhggggg, hate painting even if someone else is doing it.





Eggzactly !!!  She axed did I wanna help.  I'm like "NO, the walls were just fine like they were..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhggggg, hate painting even if someone else is doing it.





Yeah, but you whupped them dang "Venitians.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Had a good time driving one of my Dad's friend that had a Plymouth GTX 440. On a couple of occasions he'd come by on a Friday night and just pitch me his keys and say, "be careful".


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but you whupped them dang "Venitians.."



8 of them in total.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a good time driving one of my Dad's friend that had a Plymouth GTX 440. On a couple of occasions he'd come by on a Friday night and just pitch me his keys and say, "be careful".





Too cool !!!  My bro and nephews try and get me to drive their Lambos, Vettes etc on the tarmac (they own the airport) I ain't driving nuttin I can't pay for . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too cool !!!  My bro and nephews try and get me to drive their Lambos, Vettes etc on the tarmac (they own the airport) I ain't driving nuttin I can't pay for . .





You oughta see 'em line up at the end of the runway and paddle shift to the end..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too cool !!!  My bro and nephews try and get me to drive their Lambos, Vettes etc on the tarmac (they own the airport) I ain't driving nuttin I can't pay for . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta see 'em line up at the end of the runway and paddle shift to the end..



I'd tell'em "OK, long as you pay'in  for it."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2018)

Dang what a menu . . got cheekun libbers, beef tips, gator tail soaking in buttamilk and hot sauce.  Gonna batter and deep fry 'em.  Grilling ribeyes and sausage...Dawn's gonna do the skrimp n skrooms/ onions...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang what a menu . . got cheekun libbers, beef tips, gator tail soaking in buttamilk and hot sauce.  Gonna batter and deep fry 'em.  Grilling ribeyes and sausage...Dawn's gonna do the skrimp n skrooms/ onions...




Good googly moogly.....


Done went down the youtube wormhole.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Makin some Easter cookies for the boy to take home. GON do some beer battered skrimp, stuffed crab, mussels in garlic butta on top of some pasta.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Makin some Easter cookies for the boy to take home. GON do some beer battered skrimp, stuffed crab, mussels in garlic butta on top of some pasta.



Sounds good...

Week starts now fer me!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2018)

Busy night so far...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2018)

They done got the best of me tonight...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2018)

Day walkers....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2018)

check


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning smart folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> check





Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Morning smart folks



Morning fellas...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Gobblin, Fuzzy and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers out there this morning.

Blood, you need a vacation that includes a long gun with lots of high brass shells involved.....and without DB involved BUT maybe several "other" turkeys involved though.    

Gobblin, I might need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee to help me get fully awake this morning.  All I can see are cobwebs in my eyes this morning !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

Holler later, headin to Blairsville to return fellas gun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mornin! 


Dang Jeff fa fa. That's GON make a real nice scar.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2018)

Mernin!

Chief!!! Whatchu done done??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2018)

Oh, can anyone identify this???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Oh, can anyone identify this???



Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack.



  

Only after dark and when he's wearin his chikin mask....


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Oh, can anyone identify this???



I don't know but she sure needs a waxing and pedicure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2018)

afternoon all

sure is windy and chilly


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all
> 
> sure is windy and chilly



Yessir, been like that most of the day.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2018)

WET cold, I can do without!

G'nite all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2018)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!



Howdy Quackbro.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

I done played Hades now.  

Got a mostly black male German Shepherd pup comin that MizT is unaware of at this point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

I'mon blame it on Buck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2018)

Chief, that knee looks scary


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Keebs said:


> WET cold, I can do without!
> 
> G'nite all!



Thank goodness you have finally felt the same as me. I HATE cold. 

Fixin to buy something something  in FLA for the cold months up here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, that knee looks scary



He GON have a good scar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon blame it on Buck.



 Lemme know how that goes . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I done played Hades now.
> 
> Got a mostly black male German Shepherd pup comin that MizT is unaware of at this point.





Jeff C. said:


> I'mon blame it on Buck.






gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, that knee looks scary




Yes, BUT that other knee is going to look 10 times worse than the scar on the first knee after MizT finishes with some breaking up and bam, bam, baming on this second knee now for not asking her opinion first on a new dog !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know how that goes . .





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yes, BUT that other knee is going to look 10 times worse than the scar on the first knee after MizT finishes with some breaking up and bam, bam, baming on this second knee now for not asking her opinion first on a new dog !!!!!



I'm afraid y'all are correct. 

But I'mon do like Quack, come home and put him in her lap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, that knee looks scary





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He GON have a good scar.




Bit me purty good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2018)

I usually like to keep the dribler happy and upbeat, but I'm bout to have to go through another back surgery with H22. Thank goodness it's not as bad as the boys. But he aint as good a patient as the boy. 
I just want my hubby back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I usually like to keep the dribler happy and upbeat, but I'm bout to have to go through another back surgery with H22. Thank goodness it's not as bad as the boys. But he aint as good a patient as the boy.
> I just want my hubby back.



I hear ya, but individuals have different levels of tolerance to pain. H22's surgery may not be as extensive as Cody's, but his tolerance to pain might not be either.

I saw him hunched over while walking across the road @ Edisto.....I know that feeling and it didn't look good. 

Hope he can get some relief soon. 

I'll probably need some form of surgery eventually.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2018)

Chief, that could have been a lot worse,  but I`m glad it ain`t. I hope that 5 years from now it don`t come back to haint you.

I saw my son in agony after his surgery to save his life after that wreck not quite two years ago. Wasn`t able to keep anything down for pain, so he had to just bear it. Never want to see anything like that ever again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief, that could have been a lot worse,  but I`m glad it ain`t. I hope that 5 years from now it don`t come back to haint you.
> 
> I saw my son in agony after his surgery to save his life after that wreck not quite two years ago. Wasn`t able to keep anything down for pain, so he had to just bear it. Never want to see anything like that ever again.



Yessir, I did get lucky there. 

I've run a chainsaw quite a bit and have never done anything like that. I got a little careless as it was actually the last limb I was going to cut. I told Jag when I got done limbing that one out we were done for the day.....bang. 

I was done all right. 

Whoaa, that would be terrible. Some people can take pain better than others, I ain't one of'em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, but individuals have different levels of tolerance to pain. H22's surgery may not be as extensive as Cody's, but his tolerance to pain might not be either.
> 
> I saw him hunched over while walking across the road @ Edisto.....I know that feeling and it didn't look good.
> 
> ...


He is now walking round the house with a walker hunched ova, but still goes to work everyday. 
I'm done and so is he finally. .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is now walking round the house with a walker hunched ova, but still goes to work everyday.
> I'm done and so is he finally. .



Time to get some form of relief.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to get some form of relief.



Hopefully he will be good to go back to the house at Edisto in June. I'd hate to lose that $$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hopefully he will be good to go back to the house at Edisto in June. I'd hate to lose that $$.



Get him a 4 wheel drive balloon tired lectric beach chair with cup and rod holder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He is now walking round the house with a walker hunched ova, but still goes to work everyday.
> I'm done and so is he finally. .





Tell him I hope he gets some relief right soon, Mandy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2018)

That ain't noway to go thru life Mandy.




atemohowas..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2018)

Top of the mornin lads


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the mornin lads





Hiya Bbro !!!  You start a night early ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bbro !!!  You start a night early ??



Whatchew talkin about Willis


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Whatchew talkin about Willis





I dunno, thought you started Sat night instead of Sun ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, thought you started Sat night instead of Sun ??



Na...opened the gates at 10pm Sunday. 
Aint sure how much more of this 3rd shift my body is going to handle... Even with sleep meds im doing good to get 2 consecutive hrs of sleep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Na...opened the gates at 10pm Sunday.
> Aint sure how much more of this 3rd shift my body is going to handle... Even with sleep meds im doing good to get 2 consecutive hrs of sleep!





For some reason the last few weeks I haven't been sleeping well either ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

fifemohowas, then a dadblasted meeting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

fomohowas . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

Got busy tadeff last couple hrs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

morning quack and blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

eli came and left without a word


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

Sup Gbro ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

allergies


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

quack,  is this 1 of 3?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack,  is this 1 of 3?





Nosir, work 2, off 3, then my weekend to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

Most important part of my job is stopping by the country store and picking up a cooler full of ham,egg n cheese, sausage egg n cheese, bacon, egg n cheese, link sausage n egg biscuits for our meeting.


Made it 32 years without a nickname, now I'm "Biscuit Boy..."


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

Almost time Quackbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

Been busy tonight... Got dirdy too


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2018)

Good Morning Quack, Blood, Gobblin and to all of you Drivelers that are "sacked out" in your warm beds this morning.

I slept an extra hour or so this morning as I just felt lazy instead.  Now, I'm thinking about those biscuits that Quack is picking up and it makes me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

Biscuit sounds mighty good right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2018)

Good morning Y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2018)

Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Howdy Mudbro!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 27, 2018)

Why mornin all

Was starting to think it might be a quite ride today but the turks showed up on the  way home, Spring's acomin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice pics as usual, Uncle Mikey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

Mighty quiet up in hera . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

noise


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

Is that better quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> noise





Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Y’all need some hollerin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Buncha no drivelin’ drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Stoopid phone, I capped everything above.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

pop a cap in it


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Lawd, I’m beat! 

Cleaned out the lil landscape pond and waterfall and got it runnin again. Thing hasn’t run in 12 years. Talk about full of decomposed leaves and debris, aka mud. 

Jag and I emptied bucket after bucket out of it, then got the shop vac to it. Filled it back up and installed another smaller pump I had on hand just to see and hear it again.

I’m going to tear it down, expand it, and rebuild/landscape the whole area again. 

Going to be a purty good project after I get back from this long run I’m getting ready to do starting next Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

What's up Champ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

JeffCkneebro is a hard werkin man, even with a bum knee.


I gotz to knock out 12hrs here shortly...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> JeffCkneebro is a hard werkin man, even with a bum knee.
> 
> 
> I gotz to knock out 12hrs here shortly...





Get it ??  kneebro ='s Chiefbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get it ??  kneebro ='s Chiefbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get it ??  kneebro ='s Chiefbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2018)

Waiting on Bbro and Dbro . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2018)

Tomorrow is my Friday... Buwayneo frydy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday... Buwayneo frydy





You gonna Churkey hunt ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Today would of been Moonbro's 62nd Birthday.  RIP brother.


I'll hava BLD in your honor tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna Churkey hunt ??



Not sure yet...

Remembering Moonbro on his birthday! Sure do miss you Brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

Dude... I just can't shake his passing! Brings me down everytime I start thinking about it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude... I just can't shake his passing! Brings me down everytime I start thinking about it!





Good a man as I ever met, the Good Lord blessed us in meeting him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good a man as I ever met, the Good Lord blessed us in meeting him.


He was sure to call and check in about once a week... I sure do miss those calls!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2018)

good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Day walker time !!


Morning Gbro !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

tumohowas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tumohowas



and I will be at work hard at it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and I will be at work hard at it.





I'll hava BLD for you too !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

One mo eyewerz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> One mo eyewerz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> One mo eyewerz





I pity the fool standing tween me and the door !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

I see Sockbro down there . . Morning !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2018)

bye ya'll

be back tonight


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I agree with your comments about missing our friend Moonpie too as I just haven't been able to delete his cellphone number from my phone.  There have been lots of times that I wanted to call his number and have a good conversation with him again.  I would LOVE to be able to call Moonbro this morning and wish him a Happy Birthday  too.  

Today is also my best friend's birthday and I will be calling him later this morning.  My best friend and I have really been best friends since we were really young kids like 3 years old.  We went through 12 years of school together, then college roommates together, and we were roommates again when I moved back to Georgia after working for two years in South Carolina,  then "Best Man" in each other's weddings, and we have also hunted and fished together throughout our lives, and we have also been there for each other's families as we grew up.  We were always there for crisis situations such as losing my Father, my Mother and when my Wife died, he was the first person that I called.  He came directly to our hotel room immediately to offer us comfort.  He and I are only a phone call away from helping each other when needed.

That is how I felt about Moonbro too.  He was such a wonderful friend to lots of us GON members.  Dang, I miss him and all of his "Squealers" with such nice brown jackets on them too !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

EE is a man of great words!
morning dayshift folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> EE is a man of great words!
> morning dayshift folks!





You have no idea . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Gonna put down a few bags of "quick lime" and harrow the garden today, mebbe tomorrow . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Hiya Kneebro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna put down a few bags of "quick lime" and harrow the garden today, mebbe tomorrow . .



Might spray a lil roundup and cut some grass today, maybe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Might spray a lil roundup and cut some grass today, maybe.





You need to keep yo crippled self inside and drank beer/wine/likker all day !!!  Gonna be a hot one ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Kneebro !!!



Mornin Quackbro, I’m down to just covering it with a bandaid now. Don’t really feel it stretching when I bend the knee anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Gonna taka lil nappy nap . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

Dang near 80° today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2018)

Mornin!
Spent yesterday with one of my best friends that was up from Florida, she went back this morning, but we had a blast putting up mango jam for her to take back, burning leaves, feeding horses and talking non stop!
Now this morning I get a sad text from Mandy, her Diddy passed away this morning, so ya'll keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Spent yesterday with one of my best friends that was up from Florida, she went back this morning, but we had a blast putting up mango jam for her to take back, burning leaves, feeding horses and talking non stop!
> Now this morning I get a sad text from Mandy, her Diddy passed away this morning, so ya'll keep them in your thoughts and prayers.



Mornin....

Well I'll be danged  I was waiting on Mandy to show up this mornin and was going to ask how her "Diddy" was doing?

Condolences and prayers for the hornets.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Spent yesterday with one of my best friends that was up from Florida, she went back this morning, but we had a blast putting up mango jam for her to take back, burning leaves, feeding horses and talking non stop!
> Now this morning I get a sad text from Mandy, her Diddy passed away this morning, so ya'll keep them in your thoughts and prayers.



Good Morning Ms Keebs and Chief.  I was just checking back in before I went to lunch and I am surely sorry to hear of the bad news about Mandy's Dad too.  I have always admired the special bond between Mrs H and her "Diddy".  My Prayers and Condolences are being sent for their family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Ms Keebs and Chief.  I was just checking back in before I went to lunch and I am surely sorry to hear of the bad news about Mandy's Dad too.  I have always admired the special bond between Mrs H and her "Diddy".  My Prayers and Condolences are being sent for their family.



Yessir, mornin Mike.

Sad day for Mandy n Chris and family.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 28, 2018)

Oh no....that's terrible.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2018)

Prayers for the Hornets.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey did y'all see the meteor or falling star or whatever the heck it was at 7:30ish thins morning. Beautiful blue sky and it still lit it up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey did y'all see the meteor or falling star or whatever the heck it was at 7:30ish thins morning. Beautiful blue sky and it still lit it up.


shoot, I missed it.......... which direction was it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2018)

Keebs said:


> shoot, I missed it.......... which direction was it?



It was in the west, me and two other guys seen it , one said did you see that! I was glad someone besides me seen it. Never seen one bright enough to see in the daytime.


----------



## redeli (Mar 28, 2018)

prayers fer mandy and her family


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> It was in the west, me and two other guys seen it , one said did you see that! I was glad someone besides me seen it. Never seen one bright enough to see in the daytime.


kewl!!


redeli said:


> prayers fer mandy and her family


 yep, sure hate it for them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

I know Mandy's a wreck right now, prayers from us..


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2018)

Prayers for the Hornets


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

My deepest condolences to Mandy and Chris.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

Feels like toemater growin weather outside!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Feels like toemater growin weather outside!


 yes it does.......... I don't do a "big" garden any more, but I do have some potatoes planted and I'm planning on a couple mater's and cucumbers for Monster to "tend" to when I have him!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2018)

hey keebsisaboutoutthedoorfortheday

MzH22 and Chris, sorry to her about Mandy's Dad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

Afternoon gobblein/coffeebro!

Speaking of coffee, I had to indulge in a cup moments ago to keep from dozing off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

alrighty then...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Laaaaaaaaawd, tawkin to my 93 yr old Mom, she's a trip..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaaawd, tawkin to my 93 yr old Mom, she's a trip..



Man, I bet she’s a hoot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2018)

evening Chief and quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

Its my Friday...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Its my Friday...


It's my Monday, and tomorrow night will be my Friday, I've been off for the last seven nights, and will be off for three nights. work two more, and then be off for another seven nights.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's my Monday, and tomorrow night will be my Friday, I've been off for the last seven nights, and will be off for three nights. work two more, and then be off for another seven nights.



Nice... 3/2 schedule can be sweet when played right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I bet she’s a hoot!




Bro, you have NO clue !!! 

She commenced to tell me 'bout a "yeast" infection... told her I loved her and hung up .  That ain't sumpin you discuss with yo baybay boy.





blood on the ground said:


> Nice... 3/2 schedule can be sweet when played right!





He got those days off the hard way .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2018)

I gotta crash . . good night bro's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bro, you have NO clue !!!
> 
> She commenced to tell me 'bout a "yeast" infection... told her I loved her and hung up .  That ain't sumpin you discuss with yo baybay boy.
> 
> ...



Do tell...

Gotta replace some brick molding around 4 windows at the house while im off this weekend... I love working from a ladder!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

3 boiled eggs and a bottle of high quality H2O


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

Fo mo eyewerz...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

Quack must be cat walkin er sleepin! Might be movie watchin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

Or deep steppin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

DB is lights out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2018)

I want DB's job.   Sleep and get paid.

morning bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I want DB's job.   Sleep and get paid.
> 
> morning bloodbro



Morning G... Got any turkey chasing plans for the weekend?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2018)

plans around here are fluid


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> plans around here are fluid



What kind?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2018)

fluid as in not made yet


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fluid as in not made yet



 but you still going to get thirsty!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2018)

stay thirsty

so you can quinch it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

Im ready to go to the house


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2018)

Good Morning to you Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler Nation this morning.

It is hard to get motivated this morning.    

Maybe a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee will help somewhat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 29, 2018)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2018)

Mandy, my condolences on the loss of your Father. Deepest regrets...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Thoughts go out for MANDY and CHRIS again.


----------



## redeli (Mar 29, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2018)

Mornin Eli.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2018)

Afternoon all.  Gonna bake up some Zulu fo suppa !!!



Prayers for Mandy and family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2018)

Ribeyes, last of the gator tail, and skrimps tomorrow night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you all for your sweet thoughts! Means a lot. Diddy is now home with Mama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2018)

Afternoon folks!

Been on the lawnmower most of the day, got a little bit more to cut before the rain gets in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2018)

hey or hay chief?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you all for your sweet thoughts! Means a lot. Diddy is now home with Mama.


 and hugs to you all, Mandy!

Later Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2018)

Got the lawn mowed. Daggum allergies whoopin me good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2018)

Spent 2 hrs scraping the driveway with the tractor only to have a monsoon wash it right back out!!!! Living the dream over here!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2018)

no posts overnight

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Mornin, not a good one though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy GOOD Friday to you Gobblin, Chief and to the rest of the "missing in action" Drivelers this morning.

It was a nice steady rain for a while here this morning but it has stopped for now.  Hopefully, it might wash some of this pollen away.

My condolences and Prayers are being sent for Mandy and Chris and their entire family in the loss of Mandy's Dad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2018)

Morning Smart Folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 30, 2018)

Prayers for Mandy and family. Very sad to read about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Mornin gobblein, EE, Fuzzy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Prayers for Mandy and family. Very sad to read about.




Yessir, thoughts and condolences as they mourn their loss.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, not a good one though.



What is wrong Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is wrong Chief?



Between arthritis and a cold/sinus infection they tag teamed and body slammed me in the wee hours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2018)

Morning folks..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2018)

Mornin!




Jeff C. said:


> Between arthritis and a cold/sinus infection they tag teamed and body slammed me in the wee hours.


 bless your heart, hope you feel better soon!

's for Mandy & family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Between arthritis and a cold/sinus infection they tag teamed and body slammed me in the wee hours.




I planned to be out listening for a bird this morning but the weather was dropping 2 and 1/10th inches of rain here, and my right knee has me down for the count right now. Different type pain, and worse than normal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Good morning friends !!

Getting the garden ready to plant today.


Gonna hafta start calling this the "Gimped up Drivelers.."


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I planned to be out listening for a bird this morning but the weather was dropping 2 and 1/10th inches of rain here, and my right knee has me down for the count right now. Different type pain, and worse than normal.



Yessir, it was an eye opener for me this Mornin. Don’t think we got that much rain, but it was a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning friends !!
> 
> Getting the garden ready to plant today.
> 
> ...




Heard that....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning friends !!
> 
> Getting the garden ready to plant today.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Heard that....





Yep.   

I`m headed off into the woods soon as this rain clears though. Even if I have to crawl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.
> 
> I`m headed off into the woods soon as this rain clears though. Even if I have to crawl.



Dang, it’s still raining down that way Nic? It went through here pretty quick last night. Don’t know when it quit, but it’s pretty this Mornin with a cool breeze and mostly sunny.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

Just a real light rain now, and it`s supposed to quit anytime. Yesterday afternoon an old hen and I got into a cussin` match for about 45 minutes. We lit the woods up with colorful language. Any gobblers within a quarter mile had to have heard us. I`m surprised The Redhead didn`t hear us from the house, we got so loud. I`m wanting to get back in there soon as I can this morning. I can get close with my electric hunting buggy so I won`t have to limp far.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2018)

Morning yall  gimped up old folks....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry Mandy


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Just a real light rain now, and it`s supposed to quit anytime. Yesterday afternoon an old hen and I got into a cussin` match for about 45 minutes. We lit the woods up with colorful language. Any gobblers within a quarter mile had to have heard us. I`m surprised The Redhead didn`t hear us from the house, we got so loud. I`m wanting to get back in there soon as I can this morning. I can get close with my electric hunting buggy so I won`t have to limp far.



Ought to be a good mornin then. Haven't done much turkey huntin, but sure enjoyed what little I did.



mudracing101 said:


> Morning yall  gimped up old folks....



Don't be messin with no gimped up old folks bro.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

I love it, better`n any other type of hunting. I can`t set as still for as long a time as I used to could and I know that I run some birds off because I have to move my leg some, but I`m not gonna stop hunting those crazy birds. I`ve chased em too long to stop now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ought to be a good mornin then. Haven't done much turkey huntin, but sure enjoyed what little I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be messin with no gimped up old folks bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Over cast and cloudy, thinking mebbe the bass oughta roll a top H20 bait  . . frog, Pop R, buzz bait . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I love it, better`n any other type of hunting. I can`t set as still for as long a time as I used to could and I know that I run some birds off because I have to move my leg some, but I`m not gonna stop hunting those crazy birds. I`ve chased em too long to stop now.



I do too! I think if I ever had a chance at Elk hunting I'd probably feel the same since the technique appears to be very similar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Over cast and cloudy, thinking mebbe the bass oughta roll a top H20 bait  . . frog, Pop R, buzz bait . .





Hula Popper. I know an old goat like you has a couple of em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Over cast and cloudy, thinking mebbe the bass oughta roll a top H20 bait  . . frog, Pop R, buzz bait . .



I threw a Pop R day before yesterday for a little while, no luck. I did get some action on a swimmin paddle tail fluke weightless in the little neighborhood lake.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hula Popper. I know an old goat like you has a couple of em.




Yes sir, still got some my Dad had, scared to use 'em, don't wanna lose one.





Jeff C. said:


> I threw a Pop R day before yesterday for a little while, no luck. I did get some action on a swimmin paddle tail fluke weightless in the little neighborhood lake.




Think Lily Pads . . weedless frog on top of 'em . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Hula Popper. I know an old goat like you has a couple of em.





Jeff C. said:


> I threw a Pop R day before yesterday for a little while, no luck. I did get some action on a swimmin paddle tail fluke weightless in the little neighborhood lake.





I'm kinda hard headed when it comes to big bass fishing.  I've been out fished 5-1 at times sticking with a particular lure.  My confidence in said lure is high, and usually pays off with my 1 wish out weighing partners 5.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm kinda hard headed when it comes to big bass fishing.  I've been out fished 5-1 at times sticking with a particular lure.  My confidence in said lure is high, and usually pays off with my 1 wish out weighing partners 5.



I hear ya. I prefer catching BIG fish myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

I got a couple Hula poppers that are probably at least 50 yrs old.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

I know the feeling on old lures too. I got a couple of mighty old Hula Poppers, Mirrolures, Dalton Specials, and old original Rapalas. And one OLD Pumpkinseed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Wasn’t any Lilly pads where I was fishing either Quackbro, slick. Love me some aquatic plant cover though.

Little reservoir up the road 5 minutes from here used to be full of it. Then they put 3500 grass carp in it and it’s a desert now. Used to be some fantastic fishing prior to that.


----------



## redeli (Mar 30, 2018)

creek chub...caught my biggest bass ever on one that i found in my granddads barn


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Speaking of fishing, Moonbro was not only a squealer whisperer, he and his son wore some big bass out on a regular basis. Rascal used to send me the pics teasing me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

redeli said:


> creek chub...caught my biggest bass ever on one that i found in my granddads barn




I`ve got a Creek Chub, but not sure which one. I know its not the model that George Perry used.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

My old Swedish made Ambassadeur 6000 is now 51 years old, and still going strong. Its my go-to rig for cobia when we out on the salt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya. I prefer catching BIG fish myself.




Many years ago I was in the number game (caught 72 one morning on a trick worm, none over 5lbs)  then I started fishing for the ONE BIG bite !!!   





Jeff C. said:


> I got a couple Hula poppers that are probably at least 50 yrs old.




I'm guessing mine are that old Kneebro ???




Nicodemus said:


> I know the feeling on old lures too. I got a couple of mighty old Hula Poppers, Mirrolures, Dalton Specials, and old original Rapalas. And one OLD Pumpkinseed.




Be kinda cool to preserve them in a presentation case for Warren ???




Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of fishing, Moonbro was not only a squealer whisperer, he and his son wore some big bass out on a regular basis. Rascal used to send me the pics teasing me.





Not real sure Moonbro wasn't using dynamite . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

Good idea, Quack. I have quit fishing with them. Hate to lose one of them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Good idea, Quack. I have quit fishing with them. Hate to lose one of them.




I'm the same Nic.  Gotta a "Wooleyburger" that's gotta be 75yrs old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Sitting on da back porch watching the wind blow the tops of the oaks and pines, and snorting pollen . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks like I`m gonna have to postpone my hunt till this afternoon. This getting older is a real pain and aggravation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

If ya'll haven't seen it , YouTube the "Carol Burnett" show with Tim Conway  . .   The elephant story . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like I`m gonna have to postpone my hunt till this afternoon. This getting older is a real pain and aggravation.





Dangit bro, hava drank per Dr. Quack . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Not to change the subject, but MizT was just tellin me that her brother with Leukemia got accepted to the Mayo Clinic in Minneapolis for a 100 days. 

The catch is, he has to have a family member stay with him the entire time. His wife can only do it for 2 months, that’s all the leave she can get from her job. MizT can’t do it because she hasn’t been on the job long enough.

MizT just told me he requested me to cover the last 30-40 days up there with him.

It’s humbling to say the least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not to change the subject, but MizT was just tellin me that her brother with Leukemia got accepted to the Mayo Clinic in Minneapolis for a 100 days.
> 
> The catch is, he has to have a family member stay with him the entire time. His wife can only do it for 2 months, that’s all the leave she can get from her job. MizT can’t do it because she hasn’t been on the job long enough.
> 
> ...




Best place on the world with a illness.  Can't imagine anybody better than you handling this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best place on the world with a illness.  Can't imagine anybody better than you handling this.



I don't know about that. That boy ain't right, I'm liable to get him in trouble. 

MizT is getting ready to be tested by our Dr. here to she if she's a bone marrow match for him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know about that. That boy ain't right, I'm liable to get him in trouble.
> 
> MizT is getting ready to be tested by our Dr. here to she if she's a bone marrow match for him.





Been told "I ain't right" all my life, best I can tell it's the only way to be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Change of plans for the menu tonight, gonna be smoked/grilled short ribs, fried skrimps n gator tail, home fries, fried okra . .  healthy ain't it ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> I planned to be out listening for a bird this morning but the weather was dropping 2 and 1/10th inches of rain here, and my right knee has me down for the count right now. Different type pain, and worse than normal.


 aaawww, I'm sorry, hope this front moves on out & maybe that will help it feel better!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning friends !!
> 
> Getting the garden ready to plant today.
> 
> ...


 ain't that the truth!


Hooked On Quack said:


> If ya'll haven't seen it , YouTube the "Carol Burnett" show with Tim Conway  . .   The elephant story . .


LOVE that show!


Jeff C. said:


> Not to change the subject, but MizT was just tellin me that her brother with Leukemia got accepted to the Mayo Clinic in Minneapolis for a 100 days.
> 
> The catch is, he has to have a family member stay with him the entire time. His wife can only do it for 2 months, that’s all the leave she can get from her job. MizT can’t do it because she hasn’t been on the job long enough.
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Been told "I ain't right" all my life, best I can tell it's the only way to be.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 30, 2018)

Somebody want to tell Blood I may have found him a turkey or 2,two,to,too, tutu


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Dangit Uncle Stona !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 30, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit Uncle Stona !!!



"What ya don't like turkeys? "


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2018)

Been hanging new trim/brick molding around the winders of the house.... I'm going to leave the caulking and painting to the Wemon folk!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2018)

Well.. The painting at least!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Well.. The painting at least!


 you sure you wanna do that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2018)

Dawn just got thru painting the hall way and den, the prepping is a major pain in da buttocks . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2018)

If you prep right, painting is a breeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you prep right, painting is a breeze.



Copy dat!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2018)

yep, just like picking up all the limbs & mess in the yard 'for ya cut grass..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> yep, just like picking up all the limbs & mess in the yard 'for ya cut grass..........



  

Don't even mention that around me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you sure you wanna do that?



My bride can paint like nobody's bidness!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't even mention that around me.


 remember all my oak trees???


blood on the ground said:


> My bride can paint like nobody's bidness!!!


 you a lucky one then................. I've been known to paint and I know how to use power tools too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2018)

Keebs said:


> remember all my oak trees???
> 
> you a lucky one then................. I've been known to paint and I know how to use power tools too!



Well if she starts slippin I'm moving you right in... Just bring that pepper jelly recipe with you when you come!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Well if she starts slippin I'm moving you right in... Just bring that pepper jelly recipe with you when you come!


   deal!

Ya'll have a HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2018)

This one is about toast.

Got a new one ready Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This one is about toast.
> 
> Got a new one ready Chief?



Dang, didn't even notice the count gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2018)

New ones up and runnin.....well, maybe hobblein.


----------

